# سري للغاية، موضوع تحت المجهر... قراءة محظورة



## حفار القبور (16 نوفمبر 2006)

لماذا أخجل من كوني عربياً ؟ 
* قيل : "من أنكر أصله ، فلا أصل له " ، وأنا الآن أعلن إنكاري أمامكم لأصلي العربي ، حيث لم أعد أريد الانتماء إلى هذه العروبة المزيفة التي يشهد تاريخها بالذل والهوان والعار ، فماذا أفعل بتاريخ أجدادي السخيف ، وبماذا يفيدني الآن ؟؟ 
 لماذا عليّ أن أكون عربياً ، لماذا علي أن أكون ابناً لهذا التاريخ المقرف الذي لا يشجع أحداً على الافتخار به ؟ قولوا لي (بحياة الله) ، بماذا أشوف حالي على الغرب ؟؟ 
 بماذا أفتخر ؟؟ 
هل أفتخر بتاريخ الشعوب العربية المليئة بالخرس والطرش والعمى ؟ 
هل أفتخر بتاريخ الحكام العرب المليء بالخيانة والعمالة ؟ 
هل أفتخر بشيوخ الخليج العربي الذين ينفقون أموالهم الطائلة على الأحصنة والنسوان في فنادق بريطانيا وسويسرا ، ولم يفكروا بإرسال مليم واحد لفلسطين ؟؟ 
هل أفتخر بالإعلام العربي وفضائياته التي ما فكرت يوماً إلا بالتعريص والغناء والشرمطة والبرامج التافهة والسخيفة ؟ 
هل أفتخر بحال المسلمين الذين فضلوا الخرس والصمت على قول الحقيقة ؟ 
هل أفتخر بحال المسلمين الذين قرروا الاستغناء عن حرمهم القدسي ومسجدهم الأقصى .. 
قولوا لي ، لماذا إذاً لا نعلن استسلامنا ؟ 

 تعالوا سوية لنقرأ تاريخنا العربي العظيم الماضي والحاضر والمستقبل ، ثم بعدها ، أقيموا الميزان !! 
ستجدون أنه مليء بالخيانة والحقارة والسفالة والنذالة والصمت ، لا شيء غيرها . 
 تعالوا لنقرأ تاريخ حكامنا ، ستجدون أنه مخزي ويدعو إلى الإلحاد .. صدقوني ، لو أننا أحصينا كل مجالات حياتنا فسوف لن نجد للشرف مكاناً بيننا ، وسيكون حليفنا الهزيمة والعار ، كعادتنا !! 
 ولنبدأ من الحكام ، واحد تلو الآخر . 

1. والله العظيم ، أنا أقرف كثيراً وأشعر بالتقيؤ وأوشك أن أدخل المرحاض عندما أسمع بالملك الأردني (حسين) لا رحمه الله أبداً وأسكنه فسيح جهنم ، وطبعاً شرف كبير لي أن أدخل المرحاض عن روح هذا الماسوني المتهود الحقير ، فالأردنيون أطلقوا عليه لقب الملك وهو لا يستحق أن يكون سوى جرذاً أمريكياً أو بريطانياً تفوح منه رائحة مراحيض الشعب الأردني . 
والذي يراجع تاريخ هذا الملك ، يجد ببساطة أنه كان يهودياً أكثر من اليهود أنفسهم ، وما فعله بالأردنيين عموماً والفلسطينيين خصوصاً يعبر كثيراً عن التاريخ السافل لأسرته الهاشمية التي لم تنشأ إلا نتيجة للعلاقات الجنسية المشبوهة بينها وبين اليهود والأتراك ، ولو عرف الأردنيون فعلاً حقيقة هذه الأسرة الهاشمية من جذورها حتى هذا الملك الحالي المجنون (عبدالله) ، لأدركوا أنه عليهم التنكر بسرعة لهويتهم الأردنية ، والتبرئ تماماً من هذه الشجرة الهاشمية اليهودية التي تنتسب فقط إلى جد يهودي اسمه (جدعون) وكان يعرف باسم (عون) . فالملك (حسين) صمت كالجرذ عندما شتمه (باراك) هو وشعبه قائلاً له بالحرف الواحد : < أنت ملك ، على شوية بدو رخاص > ، هذا الملك الجبان لم يستطع أن يرّد في وجه (باراك) ، ولكنه يفلح في سدّ أفواه الأردنيين ورشهّم بخراطيم المياه وضربهم بالهراوات في مظاهرة شعبية مثلاً .. 
للملك (عبدالله) ولكل أسلافه وأجداده تاريخ من الذل والعمالة ، والمسمّى (الشريف حسين) أحد جدود هذه الشجرة لم يكن شريفاً أبداً ولا يمت للشرف بصلة ، بل كان أكبر أخو (####) وكان قاطعاً للطرق ، أي أنه كان لصاً يكمن للحجاج ويقوم بسرقتهم ونهبهم ، هذا عدا ما قدم لليهود من تسهيلات من أجل الاستيلاء على فلسطين ضمن ما عرف بمراسلات (حسين-مكماهون) . وكم كانت الصدمة قوية لمحبي هذا _ الشريف- حين كشف النقاب مؤخراً في الوثائق السرية للخارجية البريطانية عن حقيقة هذا الرجل وأعماله . 
أما الصدمة بالنسبة لي فهي عندما اكتشفت أن كل ما درسته عن هذا الرجل وعن الثورة العربية الكبرى أثناء الحرب العالمية الأولى لم يكن إلا معلومات خاطئة ، وللأسف (تفوه ألف مرة) على هكذا وزارات تربية عربية تقوم بإصدار كتب ومعلومات تقوم بتدريسها لما يسمّى جيل المستقبل ولا تقوم بكشف هذه المعلومات على حقيقتها ، وكأن همّها الوحيد إظهار العرب في حينها بصورة الملائكة وكأن الهاشميين و(آل سعود) جميعاً قد تخرجوا من مدارس دينية كالأزهر والنجف والفاتيكان . 
أنا فعلاً غبي ، لأنني كان علي البحث عن حقيقة هذا الرجل وعائلته كلها منذ لبداية قبل أن أقبل أن أحفظها عن ظهر قلب لأقدم امتحاناً فيها مثلاً . 
 هذا (الشريف حسين) ، لا رحمه الله أبداً ، لم يخلف وراءه إلا عائلة تاريخها مفعم بالعلاقات الجنسية ولم تنجب إلا أنذالاً وعملاء لليهود ، وأكبرهم الماسوني اللعين الملك (حسين) ، والمثل يقول : "هذا الشبل من ذاك الأسد" ، لكن بالنسبة للشجرة الهاشمية الأردنية يصبح المثل "هذا الجرذ من ذاك الكلب" لأن الملك (حسين) لم يستطع أن ينجب سوى كلباً كأمثال (عبدالله الثاني)الذي سار على نهج والده ، فكما كان والده مجنداً في المخابرات البريطانية ، صعب كثيراً على (عبدالله الثاني) إلا أن يكون مثل أبيه وهكذا أصبح عميلاً للمخابرات البريطانية والأمريكية التي تحركه كما تشاء ، حاله كحال كل الحكام العرب الذين أصبحوا دمى متحركة في أيادي الغرب . 
 فالملك (حسين) كان رئيس المحفل الماسوني الأردني التابع سراً لأهداف اليهود ، ويا ويلي عليكم إن كنتم لا تعرفون ماذا تعني كلمة الماسونية ، ليس هو وحده في هذا المستنقع بل جذب إليه كل حكومته ونوابه ووزرائه الذين كانوا جنوداً للمخابرات البريطانية والماسونية الصهيونية ويا عيب الشوم .. 
 كيف يرضى الشعب الأردني بتاريخه هذا ، وكيف يقبل أن يكون رئيس مملكته إنسان ذو تاريخ أسود يشوبه العار والدم ، هذا فضلاً عما يدور الآن من مشاكل بين نساء وزوجات الملوك والأمراء الأردنيين في القصر الملكي ، وما أكثر نساءهم !! والله ، لو كنت أردنياً ، لكنت بريئاً من جنسيتي ! 
 هذا غيض من فيض مما يتعلق بالمملكة الهاشمية ، هذه المملكة التي كانت وليدة التعاون اليهودي البريطاني لمنع امتداد الحجاز ، وسأشرح ذلك لاحقاً .. 
 هذا بالنسبة للأردن .. 
 أما ذلك الملك السعودي الخسيس الذي أسس ما يسمّى بالعربية السعودية فهو ليس أفضل حالاً من ابن عمّه (حسين) بل إنه أكبر أخو #### كمان . فالمدعو (عبد العزيز آل سعود) الذي أسس من ناحيته مملكة يهودية اسمها السعودية على أرض مقدسة ، بعث برسالة سرية إلى بريطانيا نصّها بالحرف الواحد : ( أنا عبد العزيز آل سعود مؤسس المملكة العربية السعودية ، أقر وأعترف ألف مرة للسير برتي كوكس بأن لا مانع عندي من إعطاء فلسطين للمساكين اليهود تحت أمرة بريطانيا العظمى التي لا أخرج عن طوعها حتى تقوم الساعة ) . والوثيقة ممهورة في النهاية بختم جلالته ، والحمد لله . 
 أريد أن أسأل الشعب السعودي الآن ، قولوا لي بالله عليكم ، ماذا تشعرون عندما تقرأون مثل هذا الكلام ؟ الشرفاء منكم فقط هم من سيشعرون بالهوان وسيذهبون فوراً لدفن رؤوسهم في الرمال ، وبعدها سيعلنون تنكرهم لهذه الدولة المشبوهة التي تحوي كعبة المسلمين حيث يقصدها ملايين الحجاج من العالم ، هذه الأرض الطاهرة يحكمها البريطانيون العملاء وهم على فكرة سعادين وليسوا سعوديين . هؤلاء الحكام الذين أنعم الله عليهم بأرض مقدسة وبنفط غزير ، أعمى أبصارهم وختم على قلوبهم . 
 والله ، لو كنت سعودياً ، لما انتظرت لحظة واحدة حتى أعلن براءتي من جنسيتي . 
 وليس حال جيرانهم الكويتيين أفضل منهم ، فهذه الدولة الحقيرة التي لا تساوي مساحتها قياس حذاء ولد فلسطيني ، تفسح المجال أمام الأسطول الأمريكي ليجعل من هذه القاحلة قاعدة لانطلاق الصواريخ والقاذفات الغربية التي لم تقتل (صدام حسين) بل ملايين الفقراء الأبرياء الذين يكفيهم ما يكفيهم حتى الآن ما عانوه من العذاب والفقر والقهر . هذه الدولة وحكامها ، أي الكويت ، التي تشبه (الصرماية) الحذاء على الخريطة ستكون كغيرها مسؤولة بشكل مباشر عن دماء العراقيين ، وستظل أيدي (آل الصباح) ملطخة بالعار والخزي حتى آخر الدهر . لا ننسى أن العراق والكويت بلدان عربيان مسلمان كما يقال ، فضلاً عن كونهما كانا دولة واحدة ، وأمريكا وبريطانيا لا يهمهما إلا مصالحهما وهما يسخران من العرب والمسلمين بهذه الطريقة ، وعلى عينك يا تاجر ، وبصراحة (منستاهل) .. 
 والله ، لو كنت كويتياً ، لجعلتكم تبصقون على وجهي . 
 والذي ظن أن الإمارات العربية المتحدة (كويسة) فهو غبي وأهبل للغاية ، بعد إذنكم طبعاً ، فمشيخاتها أصبحت مراكز للدعارة و#### أكثر من نوادي (لاس فيغاس) الليلية نفسها ، ومشايخها لم يعد يشغلهم سوى الجنس والنفط والمال ، اللهم باستثناء المسمى (محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم) ، فغير اهتمامه بالنساء ، هو مولع أيضاً بالبغال والحمير ، حيث ينفق على هذه الحيوانات أموالاً طائلة أكثر مما ينفقه على مأكله ومشربه هو نفسه . هذا الشخص الذي هو صديق شخصي وحميم لسافل آخر اسمه (أسامة بن لادن) ، هذا الشخص لم يفكر بأطفال الحجارة يوماً ولا بمسرى رسوله المغتصب ، ولم يرسل درهماً واحداً إلى الذين يدافعون عن شرفه وشرف ملايين العرب إن بقي لهم شرف ، وإنما كان جلّ اهتمامه الإسراف على البغال والحمير في لندن ، وعلى #### لبنان وعاهراته . 
 وقد حذا حذوه كالعادة جميع حكام الخليج إما على النسوان والجنس ، أو على الأشياء التافهة والسخيفة ، هؤلاء الحكام كتموا على شعوبهم ومنعوهم من أبسط حقوقهم كالتعبير وإبداء الرأي ، وهم لا يهتمون إلا لأعضائهم التناسلية وكيفية تنشيطها ، ، فهم إذا أرادوا اللذة في بلد عربي قصدوا لبنان ، وإذا أرادوا أبعد من ذلك قصدوا أوروبا وأميركا ، وهذا طبعاً ليس حكراً على الرؤساء العرب فقط بل إن النواب والوزراء والسفراء ورجال الأعمال أيضاً . 
 والله ، لو كنت إماراتياً ، لكنت شتمت أجدادي على أصلي هذا !! 
 أما السلطان (قابوس) فهو يتنافس أيضاً مع باقي الحكام على العمالة والتهوّد ، وهو بطل في هذا المجال لا جدال في ذلك ، ولكنه يختلف عن معظمهم في الأسلوب والطريقة ، فهو يفضل السرية في عمله ، إذ أنه إنسان خجول للغاية ، فمثلاً هو يلتقي (شيمون بيريز) ورؤساء الكيان الصهيوني سراً . 
 والله ، لو كنت عمانياً ، لانتحرت . 
 ملك البحرين ، الذي لم يعد يروق له لقب أمير حوّله بلده الذي يقاس بحبة العدس إلى مملكة ، والحمدلله أنني لست من هذه المملكة . 
 أما (جعفر النميري) رئيس السودان سابقاً ، فهو كلب ابن كلب ، وأقولها علناً وعلى رأس السطح ، فهذا الحقير هانت عليه كرامته وشرفه العربي فقبل رشوة مالية كبيرة مقابل السماح بتهجير يهود الفلاشا من أثيوبيا إلى السودان ثم بعدها إلى إسرائيل ، وهذه الأخيرة قامت بإنشاء المستوطنات لهم وتسكينهم فيها خاصة على الحدود مع لبنان كي يكونوا درعاً واقياً أمام اليهود الذين يعيشون في الداخل .. تخيلوا أن رئيس أثيوبيا وقتها لم يقبل تلك الرشوة مقابل هجرة الفلاشا بينما الرئيس العربي المسلم قبلها ، ويقال أنه رفض في البداية هذا العرض لكن بعد أن تمّ رفع المبلغ المالي وأقسم له الأميركيون واليهود بأن تتم العملية بإطار سري للغاية وبإشراف أفراد من المخابرات الأميركية ذاتها قبل (النميري) العرض وابتلعت معدته ملايين الدولارات ، وحتى لا نظلمه وحده فليس هو المشترك الوحيد في هذه العملية التي تمت على دفعات عدة وكان أهمها (عملية موسى) و(عملية سليمان) ، فقد كان يشاركه فيها كبار ضباط الجيش السوداني المحترم الذين لم يكونوا أكثر شرفاً من رئيسهم ، وتمّت العملية بنقل الفلاشا من الحبشة إلى السودان عبر الشاحنات ، وبعدها نقلوا بالطائرة إلى (بروكسل) في بلجيكا ثم إلى (تل أبيب) ، وتشاء الصدفة أن تكتشف العملية في مطار الخرطوم وتقع الفضيحة المجلجلة .. 
 وعلى هذا الأساس لا أقبل أن أكون سودانياً .. 
 نسيت أن أخبركم أن السفير السعودي في لندن قدّم اعتذاراً لمجلس اليهود هناك ، لأن إحدى الكاتبات السعوديات كتبت مقالاً في مجلة سعودية تصف فيها عادات وتقاليد اليهود في عيد الفطير ، حيث يقومون بذبح أحد الأطفال وسحب الدم منه ، وبعدها يتم تحضير عجين الفطير مخبوزاً بدم هذا الطفل فقامت قيامة اليهود في لندن على هذا المقال وطالبوا باعتذار سريع ، فلم يخيب السفير السعودي النذل آمال أصدقائه اليهود فقدم اعتذاراً خطياً مؤكداً لهم أن المقالة لا تعبر إلا عن رأي صاحبتها وأنها قد وردت بطريق الخطأ في المجلة . 
 (كلو كوم) و(أنور السادت) كوم ثاني ، فمن الواضح أنه ### وابن ### كغيره لا يختلف في عمالته لليهود عن بقية الرؤساء والشخصيات إلا بشيء واحد وهو أنه كان خائناً على المكشوف . وهذا أفضل من زملائه الذين كانوا ينفذون الأوامر من تحت الطاولة . تميز هذا الرئيس العربي الماسوني الكبير بالعمل وهو جالس على الطاولة ، يعني (على عينك يا بابا) . هذا الرئيس الذي أوصلته أميركا لعرش مصر لم يكتف بالخنوع لإسرائيل ، بل سافر شخصياً لمفاوضتها في _عقر دارها_ بينما جلس باقي الرؤساء العرب يتفرجون أمام التلفاز كعادتهم وهم يشعرون أنهم يقدمون الاعتراف بإسرائيل على طبق من ذهب – أسود – كوجوههم . 
 كنت دائماً أشتم وأسب هذا الرئيس عندما أسمع باسمه ، ولكن عندما دخلت السجن حاول أحدهم أن يقنعني خلال حديث دار بيننا بأن ذهاب (السادات) إلى إسرائيل كان يظهر السلام معهم لكنه في الواقع كان يريد أن يجاريهم إلى النهاية وسيحصل في النهاية على كل ما يريده العرب والفلسطينيون بالتحديد ، بمعنى أن (السادات) كان يخدع الصهاينة ظاهرياً ويبطن للعرب الولاء ، أي أنه كان يقوم بلعبة . وكادت الفكرة أن تدخل جمجمتي وكدت أصدق أن أسلوب هذا الرئيس الخاص ربما سيكون أنجح من غيره للتفاوض ، لكن اغتياله حال دون ذلك . ثم اعتقدت أنني ظلمته وبدأت أراجع حساباتي في رأيي بهذا الرئيس إلى أن تأكدت من أنه ماسوني حقير بل من أكبر رجالات الماسونية ، وقد قرأت له عدة رسائل سرية ماسونية مع كبار الشخصيات العربية أمثال الملك "المفدى" (حسين) . 
 بعد ذلك ، عدت لأشتمه وأسبّه أكثر من الأول ، كما أنني لعنت نفسي على الساعة التي حاولت فيها إعادة التفكير بعروبة هذا الرجل الخائن . 
 أعرف أنكم حتى الآن قد شتمتموني مئة مرة ، وسيشتمني الآن مليون مرة كل أنصار ومحبي (جمال عبد الناصر) الذين أصابتهم شعاراته وخطاباته بالعمى والغباء أكثر من غيرهم ، ولو عرفوا حقيقة هذا الرجل الأمريكي الانتماء ما بقوا لحظة واحدة من أنصاره . 
 الغريب أن ملايين الناس مشوا في جنازته وبكوا عليه وناحوا أكثر من الأم التي ثكلت بابنها دون يعرفوا على من كانوا يبكون أصلاً . فهذا الرجل قد (عمل وسوّى) في اليمن ، كما أنه كان أكثر الناس ولعاً بالخطابات والشعارات ، وما أكثرها تلك التي تدعو إلى الوحدة والتكاتف والتعاون ، هذا الرجل الذي (فلق ###) بكلامه أنه رح يقوم ويقعد ويفعل ويحرر ، لم يكلف نفسه بإطلاق رصاصة واحدة على إسرائيل ، بل إن العدو دمّر كل طائراته المصرية في مطارها ، وربح الحرب قبل أن يبدأها (عبد الناصر) ، هذا الرجل دسّ السم للمشير (عبد الحكيم عامر) هذا الرجل أعدم عدة رجالات مصرية بارزة أمثال (سيد قطب) ، هذا الرجل كان بكل بساطة السبب في نكسة العرب 1967 ، وما أكثر نكساتها !! 
 والله أفضل أن أكون من الهنود الحمر ولا أكون مصرياً !! 
 ثم ، ماذا عن رئيس لبنان ؟؟ 
هذا الرئيس الذي وصل إلى قصره الجمهوري على متن دبابة سورية ، كان في نفس الوقت الذي يسعى اللبنانيون لإقناع العالم أجمع بأن (مزارع شبعا) –القسم المتبقي من جنوب لبنان محتلاً من اليهود- هي لبنانية ، قام هذا الفهمان بإرسال رسالة سرية إلى مجلس الأمن يعلن فيها أن (مزارع شبعا) سورية وليست لبنانية ، ومع أن هذا الأمر صحيح 100% فهذه المزارع هي سورية في الأصل وليست لبنانية ، إلا أنه ما من داعي ليناقض الخطة السورية التي تسعى من خلال موضوع المزارع لأن تجعل من وجودها العسكري في لبنان شرعياً ، وهذا لمصلحة البلدين ، فما هو الهدف من إرسال هذه الرسالة الخبيثة ؟؟ 
 لا ، لست لبنانياً .. 
 أما أخفهم دمّاً وأكثرهم جنوناً وهبلاً فهو ذلك الفاتح (معمر القذافي) الذي طرد الفلسطينيين من بلاده وأكثر اقتراحاته المميزة هو إدخال إسرائيل إلى الجامعة العربية بل وتغيير الاسم التاريخي لفلسطين إلى (إسراطين) . هذا الديكتاتور المجنون استولى على نظام الحكم في بلده بالقوة ، وعلق طلبة الجامعات الليبية على المشانق ، وبعث جيشه للجهاد في (تشاد) ، ووجه الحجيج إلى القدس بدلاً من مكة . هذا الزعيم العربي لم يدفع حتى هذه اللحظة مليماً واحداً للانتفاضة يفكر في تخصيص 6 مليارات دولار من أجل استضافة كأس العالم لكرة القدم عام 2010 ، تخيلوا يا أحبائي معي (كأس العالم 2010 لكرة القدم في --- ليبيا) . 
 هذا الرجل أحب أن يزايد على باقي الحكام العرب بالخروج على رأس مظاهرة تندد بالحكام العرب ، وكأن هذا الأزعر ليس واحداً منهم ، وهو يعلن عن استعداده لدخول الحرب ضد إسرائيل ، ولكن للأسف ، وللصدفة أنه ليس له حدود مع إسرائيل ،علماً أنه لم يكسب حرباً واحدة في (تشاد) . 
 ومن الطبيعي أن لا أقبل أن أكون ليبياً . 
 وحتى لا يسلم أحد من قلمي ، فإن ملك المغرب الذي يحمل لقب (رئيس لجنة القدس) استضاف في بلده مؤتمراً للبرلمانات كان على رأسه وفد الكنيست الإسرائيلي . هذا الملك لا يزال يحتفظ بسفارة إسرائيلية في بلده _ تعمل تحت الستار _ اكتفى بالاتصال هاتفياً بشارون ليطلب منه فك الحصار ، وكفى المؤمنين شر القتال .. 
 ولا أقبل بأن أكون من المغرب المطبع مع اليهود إلى درجات مرتفعة .. 
 حتى حاكم قطر الذي أقام اتصالات سرية مع إسرائيل حتى قبل (أوسلو) والذي لا زال حتى هذه اللحظة يحتفظ في الدوحة بسفارة صهيونية تعمل تحت اسم (مكتب تجاري) ، حتى هذا بدأ يزايد أيضاً على غيره ، رغم أن وزير خارجيته الذي زار (عرفات) في مكتبه قبل عملية السور الواقي بساعات قادماً إلى (رام الله) عبر مطار (تل أبيب) ساهم من حيث يدري ولا يدري بهذه الكارثة . 
 على العموم ، أنا لا يشرفني أن أكون من قطر أبداً . 
 ماذا عن الجنرال العظيم الذي سرق كرسي الحكم في تونس ، وأعني به رئيس المخابرات السابق والرئيس الحالي للجمهورية (زين العابدين بن علي) ، هذا الرجل انشغل ليس بالاحتجاج على العدوان الإسرائيلي على فلسطين وإنما برشوة وتهديد مجلس النواب للتمديد له لفترة ولاية جديدة . 
 لن أهتم بالكلام عنه كثيراً لأنني لست تونسياً . 
 طبعاً ، لن نعفي الجانب الفلسطيني من المسؤولية ، فهو أكثرهم سفالة . و(ياسر) أفندي ، صنع مغارة جمع فيها الكنوز والأموال وكتب على بابها (مغارة ياسر بابا والأربعين ألف أخو شرموطة) ، وحتماً ، إذا كانت القيادة الفلسطينية أخت #### ، من الطبيعي أن يكونوا لصوصاً وحرامية ، أو أنا غلطان ؟؟ 
 فعرفات تحوّل في السنوات الماضية إلى "رئيس" عربي بكل مواصفات الرئاسة ، وهو رئيس مشغول ببناء أجهزة أمن ومخابرات وسجون ومعتقلات . رئيس يعين مجلساً للوزراء كله من (الحرامية) المحترفين ، رئيس يزعل من أي شخص لا يناديه "بالسيد الرئيس" ، رئيس لم يترك رئيساً آخر إلا وطمره وغمره "بوساً" وتقبيلاً ، لكن شارون لم يكن مهذباً معه ، فرد له القبلات قنابل ورصاص وصواريخ تساقطت على رؤوس الأبرياء ، ولو أنه أصاب عرفات كنا ارتحنا منه ، وفي النهاية (كلب ومات) . 
 أنا لا فلسطيني ولا سوري . 
 الملك (الحسن الثاني) كان على رأس العملاء لجهاز المخابرات البريطانية وقد تمّ تجنيده منذ أن كان ولياً للعهد . 
 والشيخ (زايد) أيضاً على رأس المرشحين للعمالة البريطانية التي جندته أثناء زيارته إلى لندن في الستينات وأوعزت إلى العقيد (بتيس) ممثلها في أبو ظبي بإسقاط الشيخ (شخبوط) لصالح الشيخ (زايد) . ثم ساهمت قي اغتيال حفيدي (شخبوط) لمنعهما من المطالبة بالحكم ، وقد حذا حذوه جاره (قابوس) الذي ساعدته المخابرات الإنكليزية على إزاحة أبيه (سعيد) وتوليه السلطة ، وجميع الحكام العرب لم يصلوا إلى عروشهم إلا بانقلابات عسكرية أو باغتيالات ، كل ذلك يكون من صنع ومباركة الغرب طبعاً . 
 حكامنا يا أحبائي ، ليسوا سوى دمى لا تسمع ولا ترى ولا تقرأ حتى ، دمى تحركها الأيادي الأميركية ليس لأنهم أذكى منا بل لأننا أغبى منهم ، وليس لأنهم (بيموتوا بحبنا) بل لأن مصالحهم تفرض عليهم ذلك ، وباختصار الأميركيون شعب يعرف ماذا يريد ، أما نحن العرب فلو بقينا مليون سنة لن نتقدم خطوة واحدة إلى الأمام طالما أن قرارنا ليس لنا . 
 نأتي الآن إلى فضائياتنا العظيمة !! 
 محطة (المنار) اللبنانية ، والتي هي المنبر التلفزيون الوحيد لطائفة المسلمين الشيعة في لبنان ، والتابعة خصوصاً لحزب الله قد صعقتني فعلاً . فهذه المحطة تعرض بعض الإعلانات المشبوهة التي تتعلق بمنتجات إسرائيلية ، ومن خيبة أملي ، أرسلت لها عشرات المرات عدة رسائل تتضمن صوراً وشروحاً لهذا المنتج اليهودي ، ولكن مع كل أسف ، لم يكلف مسؤول الإعلانات في المحطة نفسه في الرد على رسالتي أو الاستفسار عن هذا المنتج ، التي تستمر المحطة بعرض إعلاناته حتى الآن . 
 وإذا زعلت شوي من قناة (المنار) فسأزعل كثيراً من باقي القنوات . 
 فمجموعة ART ، التي لم تترك أي مجال إلا وخصصت له قناة خاصة من الموسيقى والرياضة والأفلام إلخ … لم تكلف خاطرها مثلا لقناة ART القدس مثلاً ، أو فلسطين ، أو المقاومة ، أو أي شيء آخر ، أو ربما لست على حق فيما أقول ، فمثل هذه القنوات لن يهتم أحداً بمتابعتها أبداً ، بينما قناة الموسيقى التي تعرض 24/24 ساعة كل جديد في عالم #### و#### والرقص يتابعها الجميع ، وما بالك جميلات لبنان التي (تتشخلع) تملأ شاشات التلفزيون ‍.. 
 قناة (دبي) لا يهمها سوى عرض سباقات بغال وحمير (آل المكتوم) . 
 الفضائية المصرية التي ما حاولت يوماً أن أشاهدها إلا وكان صوت القناة في مكان ، والصورة في مكان آخر . 
 محطة MBC ، التي فلقت #### ببرنامج (من سيربح المليون) لم تكلف خاطرها بإرسال ريال واحد إلى القدس . 
 هذه #### (هالة سرحان) التي تارة تتهم القانون الإسلامي بالهمجية ، وتارة تقوم بعرض حلقة عن العادة السرية لدى الشباب ما زالت حتى الآن تعرض برامجها السخيفة والتافهة مثلها على قناة DREAM ، وهي لم تجد أحداً يوقفها ، أو يخرج ليقول لها أنها حقيرة وليلعن " (####) " . 
 لن نلوم قناة LBC الفضائية اللبنانية ، فهذه القناة التي تدفع سنوياً حوالي 800 ألف دولار للاتحاد اللبناني لكرة للسلة من أجل نقل بطولة لبنان ، لن نلومها أبداً لأنها قناة مسيحية لا تهتم أبداً لما يجري في فلسطين لأنها لا تعتبر نفسها عربية ، حالها كباقي القنوات الإسلامية . 
 قناة (الجزيرة) هي الأكثر صهيونية بين جميع المحطات . فلا يغرّنك يا عزيزي ما تعرضه من برامج ففي نفس مبنى القناة هناك مكتب إسرائيلي . كما أن معظم موظفيها مشبوهين ولا يوجد بينهم أي موظف من الجنسية القطرية ، خاصة المدعو (جميل عازر) المولود من أم يهودية . 
 وإذا أردت التأكد من أن هذه القناة مشبوهة وهي أقرب إلى أن تكون أمريكية أو يهودية أكثر مما تكون عربية يمكنك مراجعة كيفية تعاطي المحطة مع أحداث 11 أيلول ومع أشرطة (بن لادن) ، هذا الكلب النذل الذي سألعن "سنسفيلو" بعد لحظات . 
 أجمل وأكثر ما يعجبني في الفضائيات العربية هو نهار الجمعة ، فإن معظم هذه المحطات تقطع أغانيها ، عفواً برامجها ، ظهراً ، لتقوم بنقل صلاة الجمعة من (مكة) ، لكن ما إن تنتهي الصلاة حتى تبدأ الأغاني تلعلع هنا وهناك ، وتبدأ الراقصات اللبنانيات بتقديم أجمل عروضهن ، وكأننا نسخر من الله ... هل هذا هو الإسلام ، هل يتحول الإنسان بين لحظة وأخرى من مصلي إلى فاسق حقير ؟؟ 
 كدت أخبط رأسي بالحائط عندما شاهدت مرة حلقة من برنامج (الاتجاه المعاكس) التي تعرضه الجزيرة ، هذه الحلقة كانت مميزة ومثيرة للغاية و(مولعة) ، وهي عبارة عن مناظرة بين شيخ سني وشيخ شيعي ، لم يكن حوارهما على كيفية الاتفاق فيما بينهم على مواجهة اليهود والأمريكيين ، ولا عن كيفية جمع شمل المسلمين ، ولا عن شيء آخر من هذا القبيل وإنما فقط اقتصرت الحلقة على مناظرة بينهما ، حيث يقوم كل واحد منهم بفضح عيوب الآخر ، أو بالأحرى عيوب الطائفة الشيعية والطائفة السنية ، ذلك محاولة منهما لإثبات أن الحق إلى جانبه . لا أعلم لماذا اختار مقدم البرنامج (فيصل القاسم) هذا الموضوع ، ربما لأن الأحداث السياسية وقتها كانت باهتة وهادئة فاختار موضوعاً جذرياً للتسلية . ويمكنك حبيبي أن تتوقع تفاصيل الحوار من عنوان الحلقة ، وكأن المشكلة التي نعاني منها وهي حقيقية فعلاً هي مشكلة (سني ، شيعي) وليست مشكلة مع اليهود ، فعلاً هذا أمر جعل عضوي الذكري ينتصب .. 
 زد على معلوماتك أن (فيصل القاسم) هذا من الطائفة الدرزية ، وإن معظم أقربائه يؤدون الخدمة الإلزامية في جيش إسرائيل .. غريبة فعلاً ، درزي يقوم بإشعال الحرب بين السنة والشيعة على التلفاز وأمام مرأى من العالم أجمع . قولوا لي بالله عليكم ، ما الهدف من عرض مثل هذه الحلقة ، ألسنا بذلك ننشر غسيلنا الوسخ أمام اليهودي والمسيحي والهندوسي والبوذي ، ألا نقول للعالم أجمع أنظروا إلينا وإلى حالتنا ، فنحن مفككين متشرذمين ، ألا تظهر هذا المناظرة حالتنا الضعيفة المتفككة ألا نقدم للأعداء على طبق من فضة شرحاً مفصلاً عن واقعنا الواهن المتخاذل . من الطبيعي أن يستغل أعداء الإسلام هذه النقطة للقضاء علينا ؟ 
 ثم ، إذا كنا في هذه الحالة ونحن فيها فعلاً ، لماذا نتقاتل بهذه الطريقة أمام الجميع ، وإذا كان غسيلنا وسخ في الأصل ، فلماذا ننشره علناً ؟‍‍ 

وإذا سألتني عن التطبيع ، فإليك هذا : 
موريتانيا : وفد طبي صهيوني يزور نواكشوط ، ودفن النفايات النووية السامة بالأراضي الموريتانية، ووفد صهيوني من الكنيست برئاسة النائبة (ناوي شازان) من حزب الليكود يزور موريتانيا ويلتقي بالرئيس الموريتاني ، ووزير التنمية الريفية والبيئية الموريتاني يزور الكيان الصهيوني ، والشيخ (سيدي أحمد ولد بابا) رئيس الجمعية الوطنية الموريتانية يزور الكيان الصهيوني ، ومدير الأخبار بالإذاعة الموريتانية (التاه الأمين) و(الفا نفيدا) مدير الإعلام والصحافيين (اباه ولد السالك) و(سلامة ولد أمينو) يزوران الكيان الصهيوني، ورفع التمثيل الديبلوماسي ، وفتح سفارات متبادلة في موريتانيا وتل أبيب . 

المغرب : نلاحظ أن وزير الخارجية الصهيوني يزور المغرب ويلتقي بالملك (محمد السادس) ويتفقان حسب الصحف المغربية على التالي : فتح مكاتب اتصال صهيوني في المدن المغربية وتنشيط السياحة والعمل التجاري والسعي لعقد المؤتمر الاقتصادي الشرق أوسطي ، وتأسيس وكالات عمل لتوظيف الشباب والشابات تدفع الشباب المغربي للعمل في الكيان الصهيوني ، ويلتقي (عبد الرحمن اليوسفي) رئيس الوزراء وفداً صهيونياً يضم مائة وخمسين شخصية صهيونية ، والمغني المغربي (عبد السليم سفياني) يشارك في مهرجان الرقص والموسيقى بالكيان الصهيوني ، والكاتب المغربي (الطاهر بن جلون) زار الكيان الصهيوني وعقدت له ندوات عديدة ، وتأسيس ما سُمّي بالاتحاد العالمي لليهود المغاربة بالرباط وتدشين كنيس يهودي جديد في الدار البيضاء . 



الجزائر : نلاحظ مصافحة الرئيس (عبد العزيز بو تفليقة) للصهيوني (ايهود باراك) الإرهابي في جنازة الملك (محمد الخامس)، وانضمام الجزائر للمبادرة المتوسطية لحلف الناتو التي تضم خمسة أقطار عربية والكيان الصهيوني، ولقاءات سرّية بين موفدين جزائريين وصهاينة ، والرئيس (بو تفليقة) يجتمع في أسبانيا مع (شيمون بيريز) و(شلومو بن عامي) وانتشار أدوية صهيونية في الجزائر ، و(الطاهر سيود) يزور الكيان الصهيوني ويجري تشكيل لجنة مشتركة لتطوير التجارة والصناعة بين البلدين . 

تونس : استئناف المفاوضات الفنية وتوسيعها لتشمل تشغيل محطات كهرباء وإنشاء مراكز تجميع إلكتروني وإقامة (كيبوتزات) زراعية في تونس على غرار الكيبوتز الصهيوني . وفتح مكاتب للتمثيل الديبلوماسي وتنشيط السياحة البينية واستضافة المباحثات المتعددة الأطراف ودعوة (ديفيد ليفي) لزيارة تونس ، والفريق التونسي لكرة اليد يتبارى مع نظيره الصهيوني في قطر . 

مصر: (باراك) يزور القاهرة ومصر تستضيف قمة (شرم الشيخ) الثانية وزيارة أكثر من اثني عشر ألف باحث، (جاسوس) صهيوني في مصر ، وجماعة (كوبنهاجن) تعد لعقد اجتماعها الثاني بالكيان الصهيوني وتسعى لافتتاح قناة فضائية باسم قناة السلام ، ومركز الأهرام للدراسات والأبحاث يوقع اتفاقيات مع مراكز صهيونية نظيرة (مركز دايان) و(مركز جافي)، وإغراق مصر بالأسمدة والمبيدات الفاسدة، والصهاينة يسرقون الآثار المصرية وزيادة حجم انتشار المخيمات الصهيونية بمختلف أنواعها في مصر وانتشار أجهزة طبية صهيونية في السوق المصري ، وإغراق الأسواق المصرية بديسكات الكومبيوتر الفاسدة والكيان الصهيوني- في إطار الخصخصة يسعى لشراء مصانع مصرية، ومركز (ابن خلدون) ومنظمة (الميمونيون) الصهيونية يقيمان مؤتمراً لحوار الأديان في (طابا) ، وانطلاق رحلة بحرية من ميناء الإسكندرية- تضم شباب مصر والكيان الصهيوني بدعم من المنظمة الكشفية الأوروبية، وتوزيع موسوعة الطفل المصري وفيها القدس الشريف عاصمة للكيان الصهيوني والكيان الصهيوني يقيم إذاعة في (بئر السبع) خاصة بالقبائل المنتشرة في صحراء النقب وسيناء ، وانتشار زواج البدو في سيناء من الصهيونيات . وهناك الكثير من الأنشطة الهدامة التي تمكنت (إسرائيل) من بثها في إقليم الخليج والجزيرة العربية وموجّهة ضد مصلحة الاقتصاد الخليجي وآخرها انتشار حشرة (الدورباس) في نخيل السعودية والفنّيون في زراعة النخيل يعرفون أن هذه الحشرة تحمل فيروسات مُحضّرة في مختبرات داخل الكيان الصهيوني للقضاء على زراعة النخيل في السعودية وهي من الزراعات الناجحة جداً والواعدة . 

أما إذا سألتني عن (آل سعود) ، فسأوضح هنا بعض أعمالهم الإجرامية ضد العروبة والدين وشعائر الدين عندما دمروا أول مكان نشأت فيها الدعوة الإنسانية ولم يتركوها حتّى ولو من باب وأنها آثاراً عربية . 
فكيف يرجى من صهاينة (آل سعود) الذين أمروا جندهم المخدوع بهدم كل أثر من آثار تاريخ أجدادنا العظام ورسالتنا الخالدة … تصورا ماذا فعل هؤلاء السعوديون اليهود … 

هدم الأماكن الخالدة والإسلامية والتاريخية : 
1 ـ هدم آل سعود ، البيت الذي ولد فيه النبي العربي (محمد بن عبد الله) ، ب (شعب الهواشم) بمكة . 

2 ـ هدم آل سعود ، بيت السيدة (خديجة بنت خويلد) ، زوجة النبي وأول امرأة آمنت برسالته الإنسانية. 

3 ـ هدم آل سعود ، بيت (أبي بكر الصديق) ، ويقع بمحلة (المسفلة) بمكة . 

4 ـ هدم آل سعود ، البيت الذي ولدت فيه (فاطمة بنت محمد) ، وهو في (زقاق الحجر) بمكة . 

5 ـ هدم آل سعود ، بيت (حمزة بن عبد المطلب) عم النبي وأول شهيد في الإسلام . 

6 ـ هدم آل سعود ، بيت (الأرقم) وهو أول بيت تكونت فيه الخلايا الثورية المحمدية وكان يجتمع فيه الرسول سراً مع أصحابه حيث قامت الدعوة من هذا البيت ، وفي هذا البيت تمت أول مقابلة تاريخية بعد عداء شرس بين (محمد) و(عمر) حينما أعلن (عمر بن الخطاب) في هذا البيت إيمانه برسالة (محمد) ، وانتصرت بذلك الثورة المحمدية انتصارها الأول ، وصعقت الرأسمالية القرشية حينما خرج (بلال) ليؤذن بالثورة بأمر من (عمر) الذي قال له : "أذن يا بلال إن الدين جهرا"… 

كما تمت في هذا البيت أول مقابلة لمحمد مع ـ الاشتراكي العظيم ـ خامس واحد في الإسلام ـ (أبي ذر الغفاري) . 

7 ـ هدم آل سعود ، قبور الشهداء الواقعة في (المعلى) ، وبعثروا رفاتهم . 

8 ـ هدم آل سعود ، قبور الشهداء في (بدر) ، وكذلك هدموا مكان العريش "التاريخي" الذي نصب للنبي العربي القائد الأعظم وهو يشرف ويقود معركة الفقراء المسحوقين ضد أغنياء اليهود وقريش!… 

9 ـ هدم آل سعود ، البيت الذي ولد فيه (علي بن أبي طالب) و(الحسن) و(الحسين) … 

10 ـ سرق آل سعود الذهب الموجود في القبة الخضراء ووضعوه سيوفاً وخناجر وأحزمة تربط في أسفلها أغطية ذهبية لفروج حريمهم ، وقباقيب ذهبية وأحذية وخواتم وخلاخيل وأساور … 

11 ـ دمر آل سعود ، (بقيع الغرقد) في المدينة المنورة حيث يرقد المهاجرون والأنصار من صحابة (محمد) وبعثروا رفاتهم … ولقد هّم بنو (القينقاع) (آل سعود) بتدمير القبة التي تظلل وتضم جثمان صاحب الرسالة (محمد بن عبد الله) ونبشوا ضريحه ، لكنهم توقفوا حينما وقف الشعب وبعض العلماء الصالحين من شعبنا ومن كافة البلاد الإسلامية . 
وحدثت ضجة كبرى ضدهم… فارتدوا على أعقابهم خاسئين… 

كل ذلك بقصد أن لا يبقى أثر واحد من آثار أولئك المؤمنين الأبطال أجداد الإسلام الذين سحقوا أجدادهم (بني القينقاع) و(بني النضير) و(قريضة) وأمثالهم من اليهود ومن معهم ممن حاربوا رسالة (محمد) بالمال وشراء أشباه الرجال… 

ولقد أراد (آل سعود) بذلك أن لا يبقى أي ذكر لتاريخنا ، وأن لا يبقى للعرب من تاريخهم إلا الاسم السعودي المزيف المهين … 

ولكن ما فعلوه من خراب قد عكس وكشف ما قصدوه من إزالة للتاريخ العربي وإبطاله ، وأثبت أنهم من اليهود الحاقدين على شعبنا مهما وضعوا لأنفسهم من "أشجار عائلية" تزعم أنهم من أصل النبي (محمد) ، حاشى لله !… 

إن هذا التزييف نفسه يكشف أنهم من أصل يهودي ، وإلا ما معنى وضع هذه الشجرة العائلية السعودية ؟ 
إن الشعور بالجريمة ، ومعرفتهم لأصلهم الحاقد هو الذي جعلهم يدفعون 35 ألف جنيه مصري للمؤرخ ـ مزيف الأشجار ـ (محمد التميمي) ليزور هذه الشجرة… 

إن النبي العربي لم يحسب له من الأجداد مثل هذا العدد الهائل الذي لفقه (آل سعود) ، ولم يفاخر بحسبه ونسبه وإنما كان يزجر كل من يفاخر بهذه الاحساب والأنساب فيقول: (إن من يفاخرون بأنسابهم ليسوا منا بل هم أحقر عندنا من رائحة الجعلان) ولم يتمكن الحسّابون أن يحسبوا لمحمد بن عبد الله أكثر من(21) جداً … 

فكيف استطاع المزور (محمد أمين التميمي) أن يحسب أكثر من (470 جداً) لهذه العائلة السعودية و(470 جداً) للعائلة الوهابية ، ويجعل العائلة الوهابية والعائلة السعودية متقاربة الأصول مع بعضها ومرتبطتين بنسب النبي (محمد) ، لا سمح الله !! 

فينسب العائلة السعودية اليهودية إلى (نزار) الجد الثامن عشر للنبي (محمد بن عبد الله) ، وينسب لعائلة (محمد بن عبد الله) ، وينسب العائلة الوهابية الواردة من تركيا إلى (الياس) الجد السابع عشر إلا بجّدين اثنين فقط!.. 

ولم يكن هذا المزور وحده ، فقد زور قبله وبعده آخرون ، لكنه هو واضع الشجرة التي وصل بها اسم (مردخاي) الذي أطلق عليه اسم (مرخان بن إبراهيم ابن موسى اليهودي) ، فوصله بأسماء كثيرة لا علاقة لآل سعود بها ، منها : (ربيعة) ، (مانع) ، (المسيب) ، (المقلد) ، (بدران) ، (مالك) ، (سالم) ، (غسان) ، (ربيعة) ، (الحارث) ، (سعد) ، (همام) ، (مرة) ، (ذهل) ، (ثعلبة) ، (عكاية) ، (صعب) ، (بكر) و(وائل) … 

و(وائل) هذا ، هو الذي يدّعي المزورون أنه يجمع آل سعود بقبيلة (عنزة)… 

ثم بعد ذلك : (قاسط) ، (هنب) ، (دعمي) ، (جديلة) ، (أسد) و(ربيعة) ، ثم (نزار) الجد الثامن عشر للنبي محمد ! وحفيد (عدنان) .. وهكذا سلكت العائلة الوهابية نفس المسلك في الشجرة السعودية المزورة ، إذ قال المزّور نفسه أنها تلتقي مع (آل سعود) في نسب النبي (محمد) من خلال جد النبي السادس عشر المزعوم : (الياس بن مضر بن نزار) بل إن العائلة الوهابية قد سبقت (آل سعود) بجدين اثنين نحو النبي (محمد) ! حسبما جاء بالتاريخ المزيف. 

ولنترك الإثباتات والدلائل قليلاً لنسأل القارئ الكريم عن اسم : (مردخاي) أو (مرخان) لا فرق ، أليس اسماً يهودي؟ هل سمع بتاريخ الأسماء العربية كلها باسم كهذا؟ 
ربما قد فات على من زور شجرة (آل سعود) حذف ـ اسم (مردخاي) ـ من الشجرة؟.. 

ثم دع الأسماء جانباً وانظر إلى آل سعود (الإجرامية) وتسببهم بقتل/ 16.000 / مصري في اليمن ، وقتل أكثر من/150.000/ من أبناء اليمن منذ قيام الثورة اليمانية .. 
واستعانتهم بجنود الصهاينة اليهود في المخابرات الأمريكية إلى بلادنا ، وتعاونهم مع إسرائيل بالتعاون مع أمريكا لقتل شعب اليمن ، ومرور جنود اليهود الذين أرسلتهم لتدريب المتسللين في الجزيرة العربية إلى اليمن عام 1962، وقد ألقي القبض على اثنين منهم بعد قيام الثورة اليمانية واعترفا بذلك … اعترافاً كاملاً ، وقالا : 
انهما يعملان في الجيش الإسرائيلي وأنهما أرسلا ضمن مجموعة من اليهود اليمانيين الذين هاجروا إلى "إسرائيل" في عهد الإمام (أحمد) وتدربوا في الجيش الإسرائيلي .. وأرسلوا بمهمة ـ كخبراء ـ لدخول اليمن تحت إشراف المخابرات الأمريكية في "السعودية". 

والمعروف أن العرش السعودي جمع نحو ستة آلاف مرتزق من بعض القبائل السورية والأردنية والسعودية بإشراف المخابرات الأمريكية يقودهم ضباط من اليهود المذكورين الذين كانوا من أصل يماني لمعرفتهم بالأرض اليمانية ، بالاشتراك مع ضباط من جيش العرش السعودي والملكي الأردني ، لكنهم ما أن وصلوا - بغية احتلال اليمن ـ حتّى طوقتهم القوات العربية المصرية واليمنية وأمطرتهم الطائرات العربية المصرية برصاص الرحمة فأبيدوا إلا قليلا منهم … 

هذه أمثلة قليلة تثبت "أصالة" (آل سعود) … ثم انظروا أيها الناس إلى ما ترتكبه العائلة السعودية نفسها بنفسها جنسيا بقربى ولا إلى أية رابطة عائلية كريمة … إن بعضهم يلوط بعضاً … إن الأخ يزني بأخته والابن يزني بزوجة والده أو أمه أو بنت خالته أو خاله .. ويقدم ما لا يعرفه تاريخ العرب ، وهو ما يعرفه شعبنا عن (آل سعود) وعاداتهم اليهودية ودعارتهم وتصرفاتهم اللا أخلاقية والتي لا يمكن لعربي يفاخر بأنسابه أن يرتكبها … انهم لا يعملون ذلك إلا ليدمروا سمعة العرب خارج البلاد العربية وداخلها ، انهم يفعلون ذلك لإذلال العرب… بحجة أنهم قادة العرب… فيبيعوا الإسلام لأمريكا والصهاينة : بحجة أنهم وكلاء لله وحماة الحرمين … 

ليسخر العالم بالعروبة ما دامت هكذا ، وتنفر البشرية من إسلام كهذا … وهذا ما يريده يهود (آل سعود)… 

مكتبات من أثمن المكتبات في العالم : 
أحرقتها الهمجية السعودية بمكة والمدينة : 
وحالما دخل جند الاحتلال السعودي (مكة) شاهرين السيوف والبنادق ، اتجهوا لتدمير كل ما هو ورق… وكل ما هو كتب ، وكل ما هو وثائق وصور ، وكل ما هو تاريخي … 
من ذلك على سبيل المثل ما ارتكبوه "بالمكتبة العربية" التاريخية ـ العلمية التي أحرقوها ، وهي التي تعد من أثمن المكتبات في العالم قيمة تاريخية ، إذ لا تقدّر بالمال أبداً ، ولا بمليارات العملات أيضاً .. لقد كان بهذه المكتبة (60.000) من الكتب ـ النادرة الوجود ـ الجامعة لمختلف المناهل العلمية والتاريخية… وفيها (40.000) مخطوطة نادرة الوجود من مخطوطات "جاهلية" خطت كمعاهدات بين طغاة قريش واليهود تكشف الغدر اليهودي وعدم ارتباط اليهود بالدين والوطن من قديم الزمان ، وتكشف مؤامرات اليهود على(محمد) وفيها وثائق خطت قبل الثورة المحمدية بمئات السنين وفيها ما أعطى فكرة ممتازة عن تلك الحضارات العربية القديمة… 

وفي هذه المكتبة وغيرها من مكتبات المدينة بعض المخطوطات المحمدية التي كتبت بخط النبي (محمد) في أيام كفاحه السري ، وهناك ما هو بخط (علي بن أبي طالب) و(أبي بكر) و(عمر) و(خالد بن الوليد) و(طارق بن زياد) وعدد من الصحابة ، ومن هذه المخطوطات ما يسجل العديد من الخطط الحربية التي أرسلها (خالد بن الوليد) ل(عمر بن الخطاب) والتي أرسلها (عمر) ل(خالد) والتي يظهر بعضها بعض الخلاف الاجتهادي في وجهات النظر. 

ومن تلك المخطوطات ما هو مخطوط على جلود الغزلان ، وعلى فرش من الحجارة وألواح من عظام فخوذ الإبل وغيرها من الوسائل القابلة للكتابة كالألواح الخشبية والفخارية والطين المصهور بالأفران … والمكتبة العربية التاريخية في مكة بالإضافة إلى كونها مكتبة نادرة فهي متحف ـ أيضاً ـ يحتوي على مجموعة من آثار ما قبل الإسلام وبعده . 

هؤلاء هم حكام العرب ، وهؤلاء هم حماة الحرمين الشريفين ، وهؤلاء هم حماة الأماكن الإسلامية المقدسة ، وفي النهاية ، (كما أنتم يولى عليكم) ... 


وهذا بعض مما لا يشرّف من تاريخنا الماضي والحاضر : 
لعل أكثر ما يقشعر بدني وأنا أقرأ في تاريخنا العربي " التليد " هو حجم القتل والذبح وسفك الدماء والتفنن في عمليات الذبح مما لا أجد له مثيلاً في تاريخ الأمم الأخرى ... فنحن - العرب - أول من ابتكر وسائل القتل بالتوسيط والتفليق والتكحيل وعصر البيضات والشي في التنور والسلخ والتفصيص والنفخ والخازوق والتقطيع والدفن للأحياء والسحل ... بل وتبادل الرؤوس البشرية كهدايا وتذكارات . 

أما " التوسيط " فهو القتل بالسيف عن طريق قطع الإنسان إلى نصفين من الوسط أي من فوق السرة ... ومن ذلك مثلاً ما كان يفعله الأمير (صلاح الدين محمد بن أيوب الغساني) الذي كان يعاقب من يخالفه الرأي مهما كان هذا الرأي تافهاً بالتوسيط حيث كان يشير إلى ثلاثة من العبيد المرافقين له بالقول : وسطوه ... أي اقطعوه من الوسط وهو نوع من القتل أبشع من ضرب العنق أو القتل بقطع الرقبة . 
أما " التفليق " فأكثر بشاعة ، حيث كان الحكام العرب يأمرون بفلق خصومهم بالسيف بشكل عامودي من أعلى الرأس حيث يتم قطع الرجل إلى نصفين وهو واقف . 

الخليفة العادل (هارون الرشيد) لم يكن عادلاً إلا في كتب التاريخ التي ألفها المنافقون في قصره ، أما واقع الحال فيقول أن (هارون الرشيد) كان يتفنن في قتل خصومه بوشاية تصل إليه أو لخلاف على امرأة كما فعل مع (بشير ابن الليث) الذي لم يكن له من ذنب إلا كونه أخ (رافع بن الليث) أحد خصوم (الرشيد)، فحين وقع (بشير) في قبضة (الرشيد) أمر أحد اللحامين أن يستخدم سكيناً صدئة في سلخ بشير عظمة عظمة وهو حي وجلس (هارون الرشيد) مع جواريه وهو يستمتع بمشاهدة هذا المنظر ... 
ولعل ما فعله (الرشيد) مع صديق عمره وأخوه بالرضاعة (جعفر البرمكي) يكفي للدلالة على وحشية هذا الخليفة الذي تصفه كتب التاريخ " المدرسي " بالعادل ... فقد قتل (جعفر) وقطع رأسه وأمر بجثته ففصلت وعلقت على ثلاثة جذوع رأسه في جذع وجسده على جذع وسائره على جذع .... ولما وشى البعض للرشيد بأن صديقه وجليسه الشاعر (منصور النمري) قد نظم قصيدة يذكر فيها أحقية العلويين بالولاية بعث (الرشيد) إلى (النمري) بجلاد وطلب منه أن يسل لسانه من قفاه ويقطع يده ورجله ثم يضرب عنقه ويحمل رأسه إلى بغداد . 
هذا العنف الدموي في عهد الخليفة "العادل" (هارون الرشيد) انتقل إلى أولاده من بعده ، والحروب بين ولديه (الأمين) و(المأمون) أسفرت عن مقتل عشرات الألوف من العرب والمسلمين ، وقطع الأخ رأس أخيه وعلقه على مداخل بغداد . 
عندما تصارع الأخوان السلطان (صمصام الدولة) والسلطان (شرف) على الحكم ، فانتصر (شرف الدولة) على أخيه قام بتكحيله بمسمار محمى فأعماه ، أما الخليفة (القاهر بالله) فبدأ عهده الزاهر بتعليق أم الخليفة السابق (المقتدر) - وهي أمه بالرضاعة - من رجليها إلى أن ماتت ... 
ولما انقلب عليه الخليفة (الراضي) فعل به كما فعل هو بأخيه ، أي كحله بمسمار محمي فعماه ، وتركه يتسول في شوارع بغداد وهو " ملتف بكساء قطني وفي رجله قبقاب خشب " كما ذكر (ابن كثير) في تاريخه " البداية والنهاية " . 
أرجو أن لا يفهم أن هذا العنف الدموي في تاريخنا العربي " التليد " يقتصر على التاريخ القديم ، ففي العصر الحديث ارتكب الحكام جرائم أكثر بشاعة تطورت وسائلها بتطور نوعية السلاح ، وتحولت عمليات القتل إلى مناسبات احتفالية يشارك فيها العوام ، فالأمير (عبد الإله) الوصي على العرش العراقي سحل في شوارع بغداد من قبل العامة حتى ذابت جثته وفقدت ملامحها ، وجثة (عبد الكريم قاسم) أكلتها الكلاب وما تبقى منها أطعم للسمك ، وجنرالات الانقلاب في سوريا ابتداء ب(حسني الزعيم) تفننوا في القتل والتصفية ، وجريمة تقطيع الفدائيين الفلسطينيين الجرحى في مستشفى (البشير) بعمان بالبلطات خلال مجازر أيلول على يد القوات الأردنية الخاصة لم تجد بعد من يسأل ملوك الأردن عنها . 

أما (ناظم الكراز) رئيس المخابرات العراقية في السبعينات ، فقد تفنن في عمليات القتل وتفرد بها ، فعندما رفض ثلاثون معتقلاً من أحد التنظيمات المعارضة الاعتراف على زملائهم خارج السجن ، أحضر (ناظم كراز) تابوتاً خشبياً ومنشاراً كهربائياً إلى مقر السجن ووضع رئيس المجموعة أمام رفاقه داخل التابوت ونشر التابوت إلى نصفين فانهار الجميع من هول الموقف واعترفوا بما ارتكبوه وما لم يرتكبوه . 

تاريخنا العربي " التليد " تاريخ غير مشرف ، وما كان يدور في قصور حكامنا العرب من دعارة ولواط وسكر وعربدة وقتل وتعذيب ومؤامرات لا تجد مثيلاً له في تواريخ الأمم الأخرى ... والعجيب أن هذه الجرائم التي لا يقرها عقل ولا دين كانت تتم أحياناً تحت شعارات دينية ، وكان المجرمون يزعمون أنهم خلفاء للأمة العربية والإسلامية وأنهم من الأشراف وبعضهم كان يزعم أنه من سلالة النبي والهدف طبعاً هو إضفاء الشرعية على عمليات القتل والسحل والاغتصاب والسرقة التي تمارس بحق الآخرين . 

وختمها أمير المؤمنين (محمد السادس) ملك المغرب حين أمر مخابراته بحرق أحد السجون على من فيه من خصومه السياسيين ولفق التهمة لخطأ في التمديدات الكهربائية .... لعنها الله . 


التزوير في تاريخنا العربي لم يتوقف ، وأصبحت له أشكال متعددة ولم يقتصر على تأليف الكتب ، فهناك المحطات التلفزيونية ومواقع الانترنيت والإذاعات ، كلها أصبحت ميادين للتزوير ، ولجأ الشيخ (محمد بن راشد المكتوم) مؤخراً إلى وسيلة تزوير جديدة ... 
فهذا الشيخ الجاهل الذي لم يكمل تعليمه الثانوي ينشر إعلانات في مجلات الكومبيوتر ، في إعلانه الذي تتصدره صورته عبارة تقول " تفضلوا بزيارة الموقع الخاص بالفريق الأول سمو الشيخ (محمد بن راشد المكتوم) حيث تلتقي فيه أعذب الكلمات وأروع المعاني مع الرؤية الحكيمة لفارس العرب وأميرهم " . 

هذا الشيخ أصبح " فارس العرب وأميرهم " ، فمن فرّسه علينا ؟ ومن أمره على العرب غير فلوسه وإعلاناته ؟ ومن المؤكد أنه بعد ألف عام سيقرأ العرب في التاريخ اسم المذكور موصوفاً بلقب " فارس العرب وأميرهم " فيختلط عليه الأمر ، لأن مشيخة قطر تقدم حاكمها (حمد) – وهو أتيس من (محمد بن راشد) – بصورة " فارس العرب وأميرهم " ، وأبو ظبي لا ترى الفروسية إلا في (زايد) وأولاده ، ومشيخة البحرين جعلت أميرها الفارس ملكاً ... وهلمّ جرّا . 

يا حكام العرب .... أما آن الأوان لأن تخجلوا !! 

وإليكم هذه المقارنة البسيطة بين أمريكا وبلادنا العربية : 
إن عدد الجوامع والمساجد والحوزات الدينية الموجودة في أمريكا يزيد عن عددها في أي دولة عربية أو إسلامية ... والمسلمون هنا يمارسون شعائرهم بحرية لا تجدها في أي دولة إسلامية . 
إن ابنة الرئيس الأمريكي (بوش) اعتقلت وسجنت وتم التشهير بها في المحطات التلفزيونية الأمريكية لمجرد أنها ضبطت وهي تحاول شراء زجاجة بيرة دون أن تكون ضمن السن القانوني المسموح به ... في حين لم يسأل الشيخ (زايد) ولده (سلطان) " تلت التلاتة كام " عندما قام الشيخ (سلطان) بقطع طريق دبي - العين لاختطاف بنات جامعيات كن عائدات إلى منازلهن ... وبدل أن يعدم الشيخ قاطع الطريق بالسيف تنفيذاً لحد الحرابة الذي يطبقه الشرع الإسلامي على قاطعي الطرق ... قام الشيخ (زايد) بترقية ابنه قاطع الطريق من رئيس أركان إلى نائب لرئيس الوزراء ولا زال المجرم قاطع الطريق في منصبه حتى هذه اللحظة . 

في أمريكا مثلاً يحصل العربي أو المسلم على جنسية الدولة بعد أن يقيم فيها خمس سنوات ، وفي مشيخة (زايد) يظل العربي " اينبي " - هكذا يلفظون كلمة أجنبي - حتى لو أقام في المشيخة مليون سنة . 

في أمريكا ، يذهب الأولاد إلى المدارس ذاتها التي يذهب إليها أولاد الرئيس (بوش) ... 
وفي مشيخة (زايد) لا يسمح للعربي بدخول المدارس الحكومية وإنما عليه أن يدخل أولاده في المدارس الخاصة التي يمتلكها الشيوخ والتي تزيد رسومها عن رسوم الجامعات الأمريكية . 

في أمريكا ، تستطيع أن تقف في مظاهرة أمام البيت الأبيض ، وتستطيع أن تقول للرئيس الأمريكي " يا أخو الهيك وهيك " ... 
وهناك - في بلاد الإسلام - لا تسمح القوانين باجتماع أكثر من خمسة أنفار في مكان واحد ، حتى لو كان " مقهى " إلا بأذن من الحاكم العرفي ، وإذا فكرت بشتم رئيس دولتك ولو على سبيل الدعابة ستدخل السجن بتهمة " إهانة الذات الرئاسية أو الملكية " . 

في مشيخة (زايد) ، كانت الدعارة الرسمية مسموحة في براكيات (سكة الخيل) وتدار أعمال المومسات بإشراف شرطي يتبع الشيخ (طحنون) ممثل الشيخ (زايد) ... 
وفي أمريكا ، الدعارة الرسمية ممنوعة .... وتعاقب المومس بالسجن والغرامة . 

في أمريكا ، لا يسمح للأطفال بدخول دور السينما دون أن يكون بصحبتهم ولي الأمر ، ومحطات التلفزة التي تبث أفلاماً للكبار مطالبة قانونياً أن تبث برامجها للكبار فقط إما عبر الكيبل أو في أوقات متأخرة من الليل . 
بينما يبث إلينا الشيخ (صالح) صاحب بنوك البركة الإسلامية أفلاماً عربية ممنوعة من العرض في مصر عبر محطته التلفزيونية " ارت " وأكثرها أفلام تتحدث عن علاقات جنسية بين المحارم . 

في بلاد الإسلام ، لا وجود للشورى في الحكم ، فالدولة يقودها ديكتاتور واحد تساعده في الغالب زوجته وزمرة من المجرمين ... 
بينما الرئيس الأمريكي لا يستطيع أن يحك أنفه دون أن يتشاور مع الكونغرس . 

في عمّان وحدها ، ووفقاً لما نشرته الجرائد الأردنية نفسها يوجد أكثر من خمسمائة " نايت كلوب " ، وهو عدد لا تجد عشره في نيويورك التي يزيد عدد سكانها عن 16 مليون نسمة . 

في أمريكا ، تجد بين كل خمارة وخمارة كنيسة أو جامعة أو مستشفى ... 
بينما هناك - في بلادنا العربية والإسلامية - فانك تجد بين كل خمارة وخمارة ... خمارة . 

إذا أرادت المخابرات أن " ### " في أمريكا فإنها تحتاج إلى أذونات طويلة وعريضة من القاضي ، وغالباً ما يتصل المخبر بالمتهم أو المشبوه هاتفياً ويطلب منه مقابلة ، وبعد أحداث سبتمبر " طبشوها " قليلاً فأوقفوا البعض للاشتباه أو لمخالفات في الإقامة فقامت على رؤوسهم القيامة ... 
أما هناك - في بلاد الإسلام - فالمخابرات لا تحتاج إلى أكثر من دسيسة من جارك حتى تختفي أنت وعائلتك من الوجود ... وحكايات الشبح والتعليق من الأرجل وحشي المواسير في مؤخرة السجناء ، وقلع الأظافر والتعذيب بالفلقة والكهرباء لا تمارس إلا في بلادنا العربية والإسلامية . 

في السعودية مثلاً ، لا تستطيع إن تتمشى في الشارع أثناء وقت الصلاة ، فهناك ميليشيا تسمى " جماعة الأمر بالمعروف " مسلحة بخيزرانات مهمتها جلد الناس على مؤخراتهم لإجبارهم على دخول المساجد ... 
أما - في بلاد الكفر - فالمسلم لا يمارس طقوسه الدينية إلا عن قناعة ولا يذهب إلى المسجد إلا مختاراً وليس خوفاً من خيزرانة " الشرطي " . 

وإذا أردنا أن نقيم مقارنة صغيرة بين حكامنا العرب وحكام أمريكا ، يظهر ما يضحك وما يبكي ، وإليكم النتيجة : 

اعتقلت شرطة مدينة (أوستن) في ولاية (تكساس) ابنة الرئيس الأمريكي (جورج بوش) لأنها استخدمت هوية صديقتها لشراء علبة "بيرة" في أحد المطاعم رغم أنها في الثامنة عشرة من العمر أي أنها تحت السن القانوني الذي يسمح لها بشراء الكحول ، وقامت جميع الصحف ومحطات التلفزة في أمريكا بعرض صور عملية الاعتقال. 
صاحب المطعم شك في البنت ، وعرف أنها ابنة الرئيس ، فاتصل برجال الشرطة . 
لو أن البنت كانت شيخة أو أميرة أو ابنة رئيس دولة عربية أو حتى ابنة وزير عربي لتم قصف عمر صاحب المطعم ومدير الشرطة والشهود لأنهم تطاولوا على الذات الملكية أو الرئاسية وأساؤوا إلى صاحب الفخامة الرئيس . 
كلنا نذكر أن (عدي) ابن الرئيس العراقي قتل موظفاً في القصر الجمهوري وبدل أن يعاقب القاتل على جريمته تمت ترقيته إلى عدة مناصب هامة في الدولة . 
في مطلع الثمانينات ، قطع الشيخ (سلطان بن زايد) الطريق الصحراوي على طالبات جامعيات من دبي وحاول اختطافهن وكانت الجريمة ستمر مثل غيرها دون عقاب لولا أن إحدى البنات كانت من شيخات دبي واضطر الشيخ (زايد) إلى إقالة ولده من منصبه كقائد للجيش وأبعده إلى سويسرا ... المجرم عاد إلى (أبو ظبي) بعد عام ليصبح نائباً لرئيس الوزراء ولا يزال مع أن الشرع الإسلامي يعاقب قاطع الطريق بتطبيق حد الحرابة عليه وحد الحرابة يعني تقطيع الأيدي والأرجل من خلاف ، أما لو ارتكب الشيخ جريمته هنا في أمريكا وكان ابناً للرئيس نفسه لنفذ فيه حكم الإعدام على الكرسي الكهربائي . 

أمير أردني اغتصب فتاة من عائلة أردنية معروفة ، والد الفتاة ذهب شاكياً باكياً إلى الملك (حسين) الذي سد "بوز" الأب المصون بمنصب وزاري . 

أميرة أردنية هربت مع مدربها الإسباني إلى (مدريد) فعوقبت بقصر فاخر في باريس لا تزال تقيم فيه إلى الآن . 

خال (سهى الطويل) هرب من تونس إلى باريس بمليون دولار من أموال الفلسطينيين ، عرفات "زعل حبتين" من خال المدام ، ولم يطلب من الانتربول ملاحقته كما لاحق (جاويد الغصين) . 

أولاد القادة الفلسطينيين من (أبو مازن) و(أبو قريع) إلى أصغر " أبو " في العصابة التي تحكم في غزة ارتكبوا ويرتكبون السبعة وذمتها دون أن يجدوا من يقول لهم " أحم " . 

(القذافي) أراد تعليم ابنه فنون كرة القدم ، استدعى لهذا الغرض (مارادونا) ودفع له من أموال ليبيا خمسة ملايين دولاراً فقط . 
الأمثلة كثيرة ، وتكاد تنسحب على جميع أولاد وبنات حكامنا العرب ، ومع ذلك لم نسمع يوماً أن رئيساً أو حاكماً عربياً "قرص" أذن ولده أو ابنته ، ولم نقرأ يوماً خبراً عن مثول أولاد الحكام والمسؤولين العرب أمام المحاكم أسوة بغيرهم . 

هل تعلمون أن الخلق الأمريكي في ملاحقة ومعاقبة أولاد الحكام حتى لو ارتكبوا جرائم خفيفة هو خلق إسلامي فالعدل في الدولة الإسلامية الأولى هو الذي جعل أحد الخلفاء ينفذ الحد بولده ، وجعل الخليفة ينتصر لشكوى يهودي ساقها ضد أحد الصحابة . 

الحكام العرب يعشقون أمريكا ، ويتسابقون على زيارة البيت الأبيض ، ويبوسون "صرماية" السفير الأمريكي في بلادهم ، وعندما يزور الواحد منهم أمريكا "يتأمرك" أكثر من الأمريكيين ، رأينا هذا عندما زارت الشيخة (موزة) حاكمة قطر واشنطن ، ورأينا هذا عندما زار الملك (عبدالله) ملك الأردن واشنطن ، ورأينا هذا في زيارة علي (صالح) لواشنطن ، وشيوخ قطر يشلحون دشاديشهم في الطائرة قبل الوصول إلى المطار وينزلون من الطائرة على آخر طراز غربي ... 

ليس لدينا اعتراض على هذا ، ولكن : لماذا لا يتعلم الحكام العرب من حكام أمريكا بعض ما لديهم من ممارسات هي في الأصل ممارسات إسلامية يدعونا إليها الشرع وتحثنا عليها سيرة الرسول العظيم ؟ 


* تعالوا الآن ، لنتحدث عن المدعو (أسامة بن لادن) ؟؟ 
من هو هذا السافل اللعين حتى يتكلم باسم المسلمين جميعاً ، ثم من كلفه بذلك ، إنما يا أعزائي هو خائن وعميل أمريكي ملعون .. إنه يقوم بتشويه صورة المسلمين أمام العالم كله ، وأنا أستغرب كيف أن هناك كثيراً منكم معجبون به ويجعلون منه إلهاً ؟؟؟ 



عندما شاهدت تدمير أبراج نيويورك في 11 سبتمبر ، سعدت كثيراً في البداية ، تماماً مثلما فعل معظمكم ومع أنني ضد قتل الأبرياء ، إلا أنني ضغطت على مشاعري لأفرح بضربة قوية للأمريكيين في عقر دارهم وقتها ، لم أكن على اطلاع كامل أو على معرفة جيدة بالمسمى (بن لادن) ، وبعدها بدأ هذا الرجل يظهر كثيراً على التلفاز ليعلن عن مباركته لهذه العمليات . 
ومع أنني كما قلت أنا أوافق على أي ضربة أو عملية ضد الأمريكيين واليهود إلا أنني لم أكن سعيداً عندما عرفت الحقيقة . 
الحقيقة يا أحبائي أن (أسامة) ليس إلا جرذاً أميركياً دنيئاً يتم استخدامه فقط لتشويه صورة المسلمين واتهامهم بالإرهاب . فهذا الرجل لا علاقة له أبداً بتفاصيل أيلول أبداً ، إذ ليس من المعقول أن جرذاً كهذا يعيش في مغاور (تورا بورا) يستطيع أن يقوم بهذه العمليات دون مساعدة أطراف متقدمة تكنولوجياً ، بل هي من قامت بالعملية كاملة ، وبعدها يقوم هذا العميل بالظهور حصرياً على قناة صهيونية أكثر من الصهاينة أنفسهم . 
ومن يشكك بكلامي ، سوف أرسل له بالصور والشرح المفصل إيميل بعنوان (طائرة ناسا ، المسؤولة عن أحداث سبتمبر ) . يشرح هذا الايميل وهو مأخوذ من موقع ياباني كيف أن طائرة تابعة لوكالة (ناسا) واسمها XA15 ، تطير قرب الأبراج بسرعة جنونية لا تصدق ، بشكل لا يمكن ملاحظتها أبداً .. وأعتقد أن الكثيرين منكم قرأ عن الموضوع أو شاهد تلك الصور ، فكيف لذلك السافل الذي يسكن في مغاور أفغانستان أن يملك مثل هذا السلاح المتطور ، ومع أن أحداً لم يتمكن من معرفة هدفها إلا أن لا بد أن لا يكون لوجودها أثناء تدمير البرجين دوراً هاماً ... أو أنا غلطان . 
ومما يدعو للشك أيضاً ، ظهور ذلك الرجل المتواصل على قناة الجزيرة المتصهينة في أوقات يحتاج فيها المسلمون للوحدة والتكاتف ، والإفصاح عن أن الدين الإسلامي هو دين يدعو إلى الخير والسلام ولا يدعو إلى الإرهاب . 
وإليكم البراهين التالية على شبهات ذلك الرجل : 
1. من المعروف للجميع أن أمريكا ساعدت (بن لادن) على محاربة السوفيات والانتصار عليهم في أفغانستان ، ولنسلم جدلاً في البداية أن بن لادن قائد ومجاهد وأصيل ، كيف يسمح لنفسه بأن يمد يده للأمريكيين ويتعاون معهم . هل أن أمريكا لم تكن وقتها (شيطاناً أكبر) ، هل أن أمريكا لم تكن عدواً حينها . إن (بن لادن) كان في السابق صديقاً وحليفاً لأميركا ، وتعاون معها ، لماذا لم يثر عليهم ، لماذا لم يكن وقتها مجاهداً ضدهم ، لماذا لم يمنعه إسلامه وقتها من التعامل معهم .. 
2. ثانياً : إن قناة (الجزيرة) القطرية هي وحدها التي تعرض أشرطة الفيديو المسجلة لابن لادن . وأميركا كانت قد عرضت ملايين الدولارات لمن يدلي بمعلومات عن مكان تواجد بن لادن ، إذاً ، لماذا لم تقم أمريكا بكل ما لديها من قوة بالضغط على هذه القناة ، وحتى على الحكومة القطرية لتجعل القيمين على القناة يفصحوا عن مصدر الحصول عن الأشرطة ، أليس ذلك منطقياً ؟؟ 
لماذا لم نر أميركا تتحرك بشأن إجبار القناة عن كشف مصدر الأشرطة ، وهذا إن دلّ على شيء فهو يدل على التواطؤ الخسيس والحقير بين المخابرات الأميركية و(الجزيرة) و(ابن لادن) . 
3. إن توقيت ظهور بن لادن على شاشة التلفاز ليس لصالح العرب والمسلمين أبداً . 
4. قالت صحيفة Le Figaro : (خلال فترة استشفائه ، حضر لزيارته العديد من أفراد عائلته وشخصيات سعودية وإماراتية . وخلال فترة إقامته هذه ، شوهد الممثل المحلي لوكالة C I A ، الذي يعرفه الكثير في دبي وهو يسلك طريقه نحو المصعد الرئيس متوجهاً إلى غرفة (بن لادن) . 
يمكنك مراجعة المقال في : وكالة الاستخبارات الأميركية قابلت بن لادن في دبي في تموز ، بقلم (ألكسندرا ريشارد) ، في Le Figaro في 31 تشرين الأول / أكتوبر 2001 . 
5. هل من المعقول أن المخابرات الأميركية بكل ما لديها من قوة والبريطانية والموساد وكل من بدأ بالبحث عن هذا الرجل ، هل من المعقول أن كل هذه الأجهزة لم تستطع القبض على الجرذ في أفغانستان ، أو حتى قتله ، هذا بالطبع إن كان في أفغانستان أصلاً ، إن لم نقل أنه يسكن قرب البيت الأبيض … والله أعلم . 

ويبدو أن الحكام العرب ليسوا أغنياء للبتة ، وإليكم هذه الفقرة : 

فقد كشفت الأزمة الأخيرة في الخليج عن وجود (47) قصراً لصدام حسين بعضها - كما ذكر (كلينتون) - يزيد في حجمه عن مدينة (واشنطن) العاصمة . 
نحن نعلم أن الولايات المتحدة تستخدم ذريعة القصور لمواصلة الحصار على العراق ، لكن من ناحية أخرى نعلم أن معلوماتها عن قصور (صدام) صحيحة ومدعمة بصور مفصلة من أقمارها الصناعية. 
كنا نظن أن صدام حسين رئيس (تقدمي) يؤمن بالاشتراكية ويطبق نظريات (ميشال عفلق) مؤسس حزب البعث، وليس بين نظريات (عفلق) ما يفيد أو يسمح لأمين عام حزب البعث ببناء (47) قصراً بخاصة عندما تكون الأمة محاصرة والشعب يتضور جوعاً . 
لو أن الذي فعلها شيخ نفطي مثل الشيخ (زايد) لفهمنا المعادلة ، فهذا الشيخ يقعد على بحيرة من النفط لا يقاسمه فيها أحد ، وله من الزوجات والعشيقات والجواري الكثير، وهو يبنى قصراً لكل ولد جديد (تبزره) إحدى زوجاته أو جواريه ، ولا يشذ (زايد) في هذا عن الشيوخ الآخرين ، ففي (دبي) عشرات القصور أحدها مملوك لابن عم الحاكم وقد دخلت مواصفات هذا القصر كتاب (جينس) للأرقام القياسية عندما نشرت الصحف الأجنبية صوراً للقصر ولغرف النوم فيه وللنظام الهيدرولوجي الذي يحرك سرير النوم القائم على بحيرة من الزئبق وللأذرع الفولاذية التي تنقل النائم إلى الحمام ليقضي حاجته ، بل وتقوم بالنيابة عنه بتسحيل "كلسونه" ولولا العيب لشخت بدلاً منه !! 
كل الصحف العربية (بما فيها الأردنية والكويتية) استهجنت الخبر ونددّت بصدام ، حتى ليظن القارئ أن الملك (حسين) - يا حرام – كان يعيش في خيمة أو في عربة نقالة وليس في عشرات القصور الفخمة وبعضها يحتل جبلاً كاملاً في عمّان القائمة على سبعة جبال ، هذا عدا عن قصوره في بريطانيا وواشنطن وعدد آخر من العواصم الأوروبية ، ومثله صنع شيوخ (آل الصباح) الذين طرزوا الكويت طولاً وعرضاً بالقصور. 
حتى (ياسر عرفات) ، جعل بناء القصور له ولزوجته على رأس قائمة الأولويات وبدأت صور وتماثيل (عرفات) تظهر في المدن الفلسطينية بكثافة تزيد عما تراه لصدام حسين في بغداد . 
وحدة شيخ قطر اكتفى بالقصور التي سرقها من أبيه ، ولم يزد عليها إلا قصرين ، الأول في لندن والآخر اشتراه في أمريكا ليقضى فترة النقاهة بعد العلمية الجراحية الناجحة التي أجراها في (أوهايو) لاستبدال إحدى الكلى الخربانة بكلية جديدة اشتراها من مواطن غلبان رافق الشيخ في رحلته إلى (مايو كلينك) لانتزاع الكلية منه !! 
للعلم فقط ، (بنيامين نتنياهو) ، حاكم إسرائيل يسكن في شقة مؤجرة من ثلاث غرف وتقوم زوجته بغسل الكلاسين والجرابات لأولادها ، وهو لا يتزهد في الحياة عن بخل وإنما لأن حكام إسرائيل أدركوا أن الانتصار على أعدائهم (العرب) لا يكون إلا بانتهاج عدالة الحكم ودبلوماسية التقشف التي وضع أسسها الخليفة العادل (عمر بن عبد العزيز) . 
أنا عند نهاية هذا المقال ، قد أنتحر .. 
أما عن العائلة العراقية الكريمة ، فإليكم : 
تتكون من أب حنون اسمه (صدام) ، وأم رؤوم اسمها (ساجدة) ، وأطفال أبرياء حملوا أسماء (عدي) و(قصي) و(رغد) و(رنا) و(حلا) ، تكرموا واستعطفوا على شعبنا المغلوب على أمره ، ورضوا أن يتولوا أمر هذا الشعب وكانت طيبتهم الزائدة عن الحد تمثل مشكلة لهم حتى أن الشعب طالبهم باستخدام القسوة والعنف معه ، ورغم هذا تحلت الأسرة الكريمة بأخلاقها التي أصبحت ماركة مسجلة لهم . 
فلا عجب أن نجد الطفل البريء (عدي) طالب مدرسة (الكرخ) الابتدائية يحمل غصباً عنه لقبول منصب أفضل طالب في حفل أسبوعي . 
وشقيقه الخجول (قصي) أفضل طالب في فصله ، وكان لا يحب أن يتميز على أبناء مدرسته ، لذلك كان يرفض ارتداء الزي المدرسي ويلزم زملائه المقربين بلبس الجينز وال(تي شيرت) وبدت مواهبه الفذة منذ صغره وهو يضع إكليلاً من الغار على رأسه تشبهاً بقيصر روما . 
أما بنات العائلة الكريمة ، فكانت الكبرى (رغد) لا تكف عن خدمة معلماتها وإحالتهن على التقاعد المبكر في بيوتهن ، أما (رنا) فلا تبخل على معلماتها بالنصح والإرشاد ودوماً كانت تطلب من المعلمات إعادة تصحيح أوراقها فتتبين المعلمة خطأها وأنها ظلمت التلميذة (رنا صدام حسين) فتعتذر المعلمة للتلميذة النجيبة علناً أمام الطالبات ، أما الصغرى ودوماً الصغرى حبيبة أبوها حتى جاء (علي) ابن (سميرة) . 
فالصغرى (حلا) كانت تمارس هوايتها في الاستعراض بسيارات أخيها (عدي) قبل أن تبلغ الخامسة عشرة من عمرها ولأنها تربية أبوها كانت تقود السيارة باستهتار برجل واحدة وتضع رجلها الثانية على لوحة العدادات بينما شقيقها (عدي) يتسلى بصيد السمك بإلقاء القنابل اليدوية من حقيبته . 
أما الأم (ساجدة) فكانت مثال المربية الفاضلة التي أنشأت هذه الأسرة وعلى رأسها القائد الفذ الضرورة وهي التي وصلت إلى مرتبة ناظرة مدرسة وكان حرصها على عائلتها مثار إعجاب الشعب الذي تمسك بها بعد أن علم أنها قطعت لسان خادمتها بعد أن انتشرت شائعات حول وجود علاقة بين (ساجدة) وأحد أخلص حرس (صدام) وهو (أرشد ياسين) ولحبها للناس احتكرت (ساجدة خيرالله طلفاح) صناعة الألبان في العراق وامتلكت لهذه الغاية مساحات شاسعة أقامت عليها مزارعها . 
أما رب هذه العائلة الكريمة الأب الحنون (صدام حسين) فتلك حكاية أخرى .


----------



## المعلم (17 نوفمبر 2006)

امال انت عاوز تروح فين يحبيبي اوز تروح امريكا والله لو عاوز تروح امريكا اهلا وسهلا كل الي انا اعرفة لا يجوز الخروج عن الحاكم الظالم الافي حالة واحدة فقط هيا منعة للصلاة وطالما مابيمنعشي الصلاة لا يجوز الخروج علية لو ابن ستين في سبعين الخليفة المامون قتل 80 الف من المسلمين وكان يعذبهم العذاب الشديد وحين ذهبو الي مفتي الامة ليخرجو علية قال لهم لا ولم يكفروة الي حينما قال كلمتة المشهورة اخسئو فيها ولا تكلمون    وذلك لانة كان يضع خمسون الف نت المسلمين داخل سور عظيم مثل السجن وكانو يتالمون من شدة الجوع فلما سمع صوت نواحهم قال ما هذا الصوت فقالو لة المساجين قال اخسئو فيها ولا تكلمون     ونصيحة اصلح من نفسك والامة كلها حتنصلح


----------



## المعلم (17 نوفمبر 2006)

اما بالنسبة لشيخ الاسلام اسامة بن لادن فيكفي انة راجل ملياردير وترك كل اموالة  وسكن الكهوف مسالتش نفسك لية مسالتش نفسك لية اربع الاف مقاتل من خارج العراق قتلو وسابو بيوتهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## elsadawey2 (17 نوفمبر 2006)

الموضوع فيه نبرة تعصب جامده جدا جدا ولا اعتقد انه حالفك الحظ اخي الكريم لتكون فيه علي صواب اه في سلبيات كتير وعيوب في الحكام والحكومات العرب لكن انك تجعل اصل الموضوع انك تخجل من كونك عربي وانك تستعر انك عربي اعتقد ان دا شئ اوفر قوي اوفر اوفر يعني لان العرب عمر الانتساب ليهم ما كان عار والدنيا منذ خلق ادم لحد قيام الساعة فيها الحلو والوحش الخير والشر والاتنين موجودين وهيفضلوا موجودين يا راجل دا قابيل قتل هابيل يا راجل الاخ قتل اخوه وما فيش بشر معصوم الا الرسل واانبياء احناعايشين في الدنيا اخي الفاضل مش في الجنه اقسملك انك او بلاش انك انت عشان ما تزعلش اقسملك لو اني ملك او امير بن ملك او ابن رئيس جمهورية كان اكيد اسمي هيتقال مع الجماعه اللي انت ذكرتهم دول لاني كنت هأعمل زيهم " حد يلاقي دلع وما يتدلعش " وطبعا كلامي مش معناه ان الناس كلها وحشه لا طبعا الكويسيين اكتر بس للاسف الوحش ظاهر علي وش القفص فبالتالي هو اللي بيبان وبعدين يا سيدي لو الحكام العرب ظالمين زي ما انت بتقول فانا هأمن علي كلام اخي الفاضل المعلم واقول انه لا يجوز ان نخرج علي ولاة الأمر مهما بلغ ظلمهم الا عند سعيهم للكفر والكبائر كالنهي او منع الصلاة ولو انت في بلد ظالم اصبر واحتسب اجرك عند الله أصبر كما صبر ايوب اصبر واعلم ن جزاءك ليس في دار الفناء اللي هي الدنيا وانما في دار البقاء والخلود اللي هي الاخرة وارجوا منك الا تسئ لاي شخص الا بالبينه والحق لانك اتهمت كل الحكام العرب بالعمالة والخيانه ووصلت لتكفيرهم فحتي لو كان ذلك الظاهر فلا تقع في الخطيئه وتنسب  اليهم ما يحتمل ان يكون خطأ وتحمل وزرهم


----------



## مسيحيه و افتخر (17 نوفمبر 2006)

بالنسبه لاسامه بن لادن فهو اكبر ارهابي من بعد الزرقاوي


----------



## Fadie (17 نوفمبر 2006)

لاء تاريخ مشرف فعلا يا  حفار

و انت يا معلم...اسامة بن لادن هو شيخ الاسلام؟

اذن فأنت معترف ان اسامة بن لادن افعاله مستمدة من القرأن...كتاب الله!!!!!!!

هنيئا لكم بجنة النكاح و الرفث الى النساء فلا فرق بينكم و بين الحيوانات سوى الذيول


----------



## elsadawey2 (17 نوفمبر 2006)

لا اللي هتشيل حطب يوم القيامه هي مراة ابو لهب مش فادي


----------



## elsadawey2 (17 نوفمبر 2006)

وبعدين الموضوع عن اوضاع الحكام العرب والحكومات السيئه بقدرة قادر بقي عن الارهاب والارهابيين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  والله دي عبقرية منك يا فادي


----------



## محمدباشا (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*صح*



Fadie قال:


> لاء تاريخ مشرف فعلا يا  حفار
> 
> و انت يا معلم...اسامة بن لادن هو شيخ الاسلام؟
> 
> ...







*على فكرة ده إن دل فلا يدل الا على إحترامك وأدبك وأخلاقك العالية جداً .....*​


----------



## mai (18 نوفمبر 2006)

*لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله*


----------



## نهج البلاغة (18 نوفمبر 2006)

من كاتب الموضوع الاصلي ؟


----------



## elsadawey2 (18 نوفمبر 2006)

هي الادارة ما وراهاش غيري ول ايه انتو ليه بتشيلوا الردود بتاعتي من غير ذكر اسباب دي مش اول مره الموضوع بيتكرر كتير قوي وزاد عن حده  
يا ادارة ما ينفعش كده لو حذفتولي موضوع يا ريت تذكروا السبب مش فجأه الاقيه متشال من غير اي سبب كده ما ينفعش


----------



## My Rock (19 نوفمبر 2006)

elsadawey2 قال:


> هي الادارة ما وراهاش غيري ول ايه انتو ليه بتشيلوا الردود بتاعتي من غير ذكر اسباب دي مش اول مره الموضوع بيتكرر كتير قوي وزاد عن حده
> يا ادارة ما ينفعش كده لو حذفتولي موضوع يا ريت تذكروا السبب مش فجأه الاقيه متشال من غير اي سبب كده ما ينفعش


 
الاخ نهج البلاعة سأل كاتب الموضوع, انت ليه تحشر نفسك بالنص و تبدأ الخرافات كالعادة؟

بعدين بالنسبة للحذف الادراة لها الحق بالحذف دون ذكر اي اسباب, فراجع القوانين الي صادقت عليها قبل التسجيل
فهنا نحذف ردك اذا كان خارج عن الموضوع و انت صاغر

ما عاجبك, ترح تشوفلك منتدى ثاني


----------



## elsadawey2 (19 نوفمبر 2006)

أوعي تسي تشيل الردين دو قبل ما حد يشوفهم


----------



## Bino (20 نوفمبر 2006)

بجد ربنا يعينك وتخرج من الشرق الاوسط كله و حاول تعمل لنفسك مجد تفتخر فيه بنفسك بس


----------



## hanylove (22 نوفمبر 2006)

****************

*ألاخ هاني ممنوع سب الاعضاء منعا باتا *

*وهتاخد باند لمدة 3 ايام لذلك التجاوز*


----------



## محمدباشا (22 نوفمبر 2006)

***************

*يا محمد عما اظن اني كلامك ده مش له داعي*

*الا لو احنا لم نتصرف معه*

*شكرا لتفهمك*


----------



## محمدباشا (22 نوفمبر 2006)

شكراً جزيلاً 

هل لى أن أطمع بطرده مثله كمثل الآخرين 

بصراحة 

أنا متفائل جداً

ولكم منى كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## SAMIAFADY2 (25 فبراير 2007)

حقيقى انا شايفة انى الكلام دة
كلام تذمر و انك غير راضى حتى عن نفسك 
يا حفار القبور


----------



## egyfinance (25 فبراير 2007)

*الى الاخ حفار القبور و الاخ محمد باشا*

اولا الى موضوع الاخ حفار القبور ...رغم طول مقالك و رغم غزارة كلماته و رغم حمله لبعض الالفاظ الغير مهذبة رغم الجهد المبذول من ادارة الموقع الا اننى لا اختلف معك فى صلب موضوعك بالفعل ، و بالمناسبة لست انت اول و لن تكون اخر من يهاجم العرب و يعمل على ان يتبرء منهم بل هناك الملايين الاخرين منهم كبار علماء العرب ذاتهم و يحضرنى هنا قول واحد من اشهر رواد علم الاجتماع و هو ابن خلدون لقد قال هذا العالم فى واحد من اكبر كتبه و هو كتاب المقدمة كتب عن العرب قائلا : (( إنهم أمة وحشية ، أهل نهب وعَبَث ، وإذا تغلبوا على أوطان أسرع إليها الخراب ، يهدمون الصروح و المباني ليأخذوا حجارتها أثافيَّ للقدور ( ما يوضع تحت القدور وقت الطبخ ) ، ويخربون السقوف ليعمّروا بها خيامهم ، وليست لهم عناية بالأحكام وزجر الناس عن المفاسد ، وأنهم أبعد الناس عن العلوم و الصناعات ... الخ )) و نعتهم بافظع النعوت فى كتابه الشهير (( المبتدأ والخبر في اخبار العرب والبربر )) و الكل او الاغلب الاعم يدرك اهمية كتبابات ابن خلدون ةمؤسس علم الاجتماع العربى اى ادرى الناس بالمجتمعات العربية و عليه فرئيك هو الصواب و ان احتوى على بعض الالفاظ الغير مناسبة ،  ........................ ، اما بالنسبة للاخ العزيز محمد باشا فقد الحق بتعليقه رابطة تؤدى الى موضوع عن اثبات ان محمد هو رسول من الله و ليس نيى كاذب و قد بدء الموضوع بطرح عدة اسئلة استغرقت منى ساعتين و بضع دقائق لاقرا حوالى 45 صفحة من الحوار لاصل الى لا شىء على الاطلاق ، براعتك التى اشهد لك بها هى فى ادارة حوارات لا قيمة لها تسىء فعلا لهدف الموقع اولا تقدم تسعة اسئلة اجاباتهم واضحة لكل من يقرا الكتاب المقدس بفهم و ليس بعقل متخلف كما فعل ديدات و نفر غير قليل من المشككين ، ثم تتحدث حديث طويل عريض عن سيرة نبيك ثم تاتى بمعجزات ما ارى الاانها اثافى لا قيمة علمية لها ثم تترك الامر لكل من هب و دب ليتحدث من مبدء واحد هو خدوهم بالصوت لشغلهم عن الاهم و الاجدى من تلك المهاترات فلو كنت ترمن بان رسولك ليس بنبى كاذب اتى بقران ما انزل الله به من سلطان بل استخلصه مرة من صحابته و مرة من زوجاته و مرات من كتب قديمة بعضها اسطورى و بعضها من الكتاب المقدس ذاته ، ثم تتحدث عن معجزات محمد ؟!!! اى معجزات ان معجزات كل الانبياء كانت دائما و كما تشهد الكتب السماوية الغير مزيفة كانت لخدمة المجتمع الذى خرج منه النبى و كانت كما نقول فى مصر على عينك يا تاجر امام الجميع و ليست مجرد معجزات بلا فائدة و مزورة و لا دليل عليها مثلما  تقول الست مسلمة جدا هذه و مجدا للرب انها مسلمة جدا !!! ، ان الله  جمع لمحمد الأرض كلها فضم بعضها لبعض حتى رأها وشاهد مغاربها ومشارقها يا راجل ده لو طفل صغير قلت له الكلام ده كان فطس على نفسه من الضحك ، ايه ده طيب و محمد نفسه كان فين ؟ و فرضا انه كا بيتمشى ساعتها وقت القيلولة فى السما الرابعة يعنى بعيد عن الارض طيب الناس اللى كانوا على الارض راحوا فين ؟ تسليم الجحر والشجر عليه بالنطق و تكليم الذراع له  و
أن البعير شكا إليه الجهد و و و الخ من تلك المعجزات الفكاهية التى لا تفيد امته قيد انملة بل انها كلها او لنقل بدقة اكثر فى اغلبها مرويات لا دليل لها على الاطلاق اما موضوع هزمت الروم فاريد ان اخبرك بان الفرق بين النبى الكاذب و النبى الحقيقى ليس فى صدق ما يقول فالاثنين يتنبىء و الاثنين يمكن ان صيبا بنبوئتهما على المدى القصير فى نبوئتين او ثلاث و لو كان النبى الكذاب يتنبىء بالكذب على الدوام ما صدقه احد بل هناك نبؤات كثيرة تصدق مع الانبياء الكذبة المرسلين كما قال لك ريمون من بعلزبول ، ارى الكثير و الكثير من مغالطاتك و ارى انك لا تعلم عن المسيحية الا ما سمح لك به شيوخ الاسلام ليشوهوا عليك الحقيقة و يحولوها الى كذبة ، لقد استمريت فى الاسلام اكثر من ربع قرن و اقول لك بكل صدق كم اكتشفت كم الكذب و الخداع الذى عشت فيه و اشكر ربى اننى قضيت سنوات و سنوات ادرس و اتعلم المسيحية لاكتشف انها فعلا ليست بديانى بل حياة حقيقية تحياها بمتعة حتى فى احلك الظروف تنظر الى السماء و تمجد الرب ، اقول هذا فقط لغضبى منك بسبب ما اضعته من وقت فى زيارة اللينكات التى دونتها اسفل تعليقك و على كل حال يسعدنى التحاور معك فى اى موضوع تختار مهما كان مسيحى او مسلم ، و سنراعى مبدء جديد و رائع سيعجبك و يعجب الاخرون لو تحدثنا فى موضوع مسيحى سترانى اتحدث كمسيحى يسعده التحدث معك من كتابى المقدس اعظم الكتب و اقدسها و لو تكلمنا فى موضوع اسلامى سنتحدث من خلال القران و السنة المحمدية دون التطرق من قريب او بعيد للمسيحية التى تجهل عنها الكثير بل تقريبا كل شىء ، الاختيار لك فى ما ترغب فيه من احاديث و ساكون معك ان شئت لايام او شهور نتحادث و نتحاور كيفما تشاء ، فقط اذكرك لا تتحدث فيما لا تعلم لمجرد سماعك اقوال شيوخ وصفهم وزير الثقافة بشيوخ التلاتة مليم شيوخ قناة الناس و غيرهم تريد ان تتعرف على المسيحية اقرا الكتاب المقدس و تفسيراته او اطلع عليها من مواقعها المسيحية ثم اسئل فيما اشتبه عليك فيها و لكن ان تاتى بما يضحكنى و يستفز غيرى من اراء سطحية و لا تستند لدليل فهو من غير المحمود!!!! و شكرا للاخوة جميعا و بارككم الرب و انار اذهانكم للاهتداء الى طريق الحق و الحياة .


----------



## Sereena777 (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سري للغاية، موضوع تحت المجهر... قراءة محظورة*

يا ايها السيد المحترم انت اوردت معلومة خاطئة عن الأردن و كونك حاقد على العرب بسبب ضياع فلسطين لا يعني ان تتناوقل اكاذيب اسامة فوزي المعروف بتعصبة لفلسطين لدرجة كراهيتة للأردنيين انا اردنية من اصل اردني لكن لا اكرة فلسطين او الفلسطينيين بل احب الكل و اعتبر ان الأردن معرضة في اي وقت لأن تصبح محتلة تماما مثل فلسطين ...لكن دعني اقول لك عزيزي ان باراك لا مصلحة لك بالتكلم عن البدو بأنهم رخاص و هذة جملة فلسطينية بحتة تقال للأردنيين دوما على المنتديات في الإنترنت و يا ريت لا تتناقل اخبار من شخص مثل اسامة فوزي الي اذا قال معلومة صح خربها بمعلومتين كذب ....الإنسان يا اما يكون صحفي صادق او سياسي كذاب المهنتين مع بعض م بينفعوا ....و يا ريت يا اخي ما يكون بيناتنا هكذا نعرات و على فكرة لست ببدوية انا مسيحية مدنية و لكن الطابع التراثي لبلدي هو البداوة و النبي موسى اشتغل بالبادية راعي غنم و سيدنا المسيح شبة نفسة بالراعي و الرسول محمد كان يرعى الغنم ببداية حياتة كشاب فيا ريت لا تتناقل اهانات من الفلسطينين حادين الطباع ضد الأردنيين  تدعي انها من باراك لحتى تتنصل منها


----------



## shatha (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سري للغاية، موضوع تحت المجهر... قراءة محظورة*

عيب يا اخي احترم نفسك 
شوي واقعد معووج واتكلم عدل


----------



## Sereena777 (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سري للغاية، موضوع تحت المجهر... قراءة محظورة*

shatha  
انت مع من تتكلم و لمن اضفت هذا الرد 
 "عيب يا اخي احترم نفسك 
شوي واقعد معووج واتكلم عدل "

هل انت ترد على مشاركتي أم على تطاول صاحب الموضوع ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mase7ya (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سري للغاية، موضوع تحت المجهر... قراءة محظورة*



حفار القبور قال:


> فهذه الدولة الحقيرة التي لا تساوي مساحتها قياس حذاء ولد فلسطيني




*يااخى عيب هالكلام 

هذا منتدى مسيحى مادخلة بالسياسة اقرا العنوان بتعرف 

روح حط الموضوع فى منتديات سياسية ملية النت 

بعدين انتا قريت الموضوع الى حطيتة فيو كلمات مش منيحة 

استحى على دمك شوى عيب هالحكى مين انتا علشان اتحا سب الناس ؟؟؟؟؟؟


بس ياخوفى اتكون فلسطينى:11azy: *


----------



## shatha (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سري للغاية، موضوع تحت المجهر... قراءة محظورة*

ابدا ياSereena 777
انا رديت على كاتب الموضوع طبعا 
لانه نرفزني واكيد اذا مو عاجبه 
شي فاهو مش عاجب نفسه ؟! و
انا مع اني مش اردني الا اني 
اعتز بكل العرب بالا استثناء


----------



## Sereena777 (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سري للغاية، موضوع تحت المجهر... قراءة محظورة*

اخي العزيز  shatha
الرب يباركك بشكرك على تعاطفك مع كل العرب بكل إستثناء و رفضك للمناكفات السياسية  و الإهانات بمنتدى مسيحي ...آسفة أخي لأني اسأت فهمك بالبداية  

أما الأخت العزيزة  mase7ya
كلنا قلوبنا معكم و بتوجع لوجعكم الرب يفك كربتكم بغزة و كل الشعب الأردني من كل الأصول بيتعاطف مع الشعب الفلسطيني بس يعني بننجرح نحنا الأردنيين من بعض الكلام الي مرات بينحكا في غير محلة و بيثير النعرات و بيوسع الفجوة بين الشعبين  خاصة أنة الحياة بالأردن صعبة إقتصاديا بشكل كبير و لازم الشعب يكون متكاتف لحتى يتحمل الضغوط  السياسية و الإقتصادية و بالنهاية كل الدول العربية المجاورة معرضة للإحتلال الإسرائيلي لا سمح الله تحت ذريعة  " لغايات الأمن القومي الإسرائيلي "  إسرائيل بتلعب بالعرب كلهم أول بأول بتتسلى يعني فينا يعني و الله يستر من الأيام الجاية !! إسرائيل بتستثمر و بتتملك بالأردن تخيلي ؟!؟!
الرب يحمينا و يحميكم ....المسيح قال في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق لكن ثقوا أني قد غلبت العالم و الرب بيعطينا إكليل المجد على قدر الألم الي بنعانية في العالم  و بمشيئة الرب إكاليل المجد للشعب المسيحي بفلسطين راح تكون كبيرة و كثير لأنة واقع بين انياب اللإسلام و الإحتلال ...
على فكرة كل علامات الأزمنة الأخيرة واضحة و ظاهرة و الرب قريب على الأبواب فلتفرح قلوبكم و لا تضطرب .


----------

